# Promotion - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: 1.112 Beta-Keys zu gewinnen!



## FlorianStangl (23. August 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,769000


----------



## Minkh17 (23. August 2010)

First.


----------



## emy03 (23. August 2010)

Bis wann läuft dias Gewinnspiel ?   Und viel glück an allen


----------



## Solidar (23. August 2010)

Laut PCG Heft bis zum 15.September 2010


----------



## Extraktus (24. August 2010)

Von mir auch Glück an alle Teilnehmer und -innen


----------



## true-rickster (25. August 2010)

Find es gut, daß man mit der im Battle.net hinterlegten email-Adresse teilnimmt! So wird vermieden, daß einige Teilnehmer mit unzähligen Mailadressen teilnehmen. Und die Keys können nicht bei ebay landen. 
Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2010)

true-rickster schrieb:


> Find es gut, daß man mit der im Battle.net hinterlegten email-Adresse teilnimmt! So wird vermieden, daß einige Teilnehmer mit unzähligen Mailadressen teilnehmen. Und die Keys können nicht bei ebay landen.
> Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


neja
das hat Blizzard schon von Hause aus geblockt in dem der Accout das einfach Freigeschaltet bekommt und man nicht mehr einen Key zugeschickt bekommt, was auch in der Theorie dazu dienen soll, das Nasen jede Mail anklicken die ihnen einen Verspricht, aber naja, wenn man bedenkt dass die schon seit Jahren in den Startbildschirmmeldungen warnen das die einen nie nach dem Passwort fragen


----------



## true-rickster (25. August 2010)

Enisra schrieb:


> true-rickster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Find es gut, daß man mit der im Battle.net hinterlegten email-Adresse teilnimmt! So wird vermieden, daß einige Teilnehmer mit unzähligen Mailadressen teilnehmen. Und die Keys können nicht bei ebay landen.
> ...


Es stimmt, daß so gut wie alle Betazugänge direkt im Account freigeschaltet werden. Allerdings gibt bzw. gab es durchaus einige Gewinnspiele, bei denen die Keys per Mail verschickt wurden und dann eben auch teilweise bei ebay gelandet sind. Ein Beispiel ist ein Gewinnspiel bei Tentonhammer, wo Keys verschickt wurden.


----------



## marzipanmann (27. August 2010)

Jo man. Kaum habe ich beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht, da bekomme schon eine Spam Mail und soll auf eine Seite gehen und mich anmelden. Betreff steht da Cataclysm Beta Opt-In und im diesem langen Link steht eine url : ich nehme mal an, dass ist nicht Blizzard.


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2010)

marzipanmann schrieb:


> Jo man. Kaum habe ich beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht, da bekomme schon eine Spam Mail und soll auf eine Seite gehen und mich anmelden. Betreff steht da Cataclysm Beta Opt-In und im diesem langen Link steht eine url :  ich nehme mal an, dass ist nicht Blizzard.


ja
das ist auch besonders toll das den Link hier postest damit noch mehr drauf rein fallen können    
außerdem
was steht in der News und den Kommentaren? es werden keine Beta-Keys verschickt
mal ab davon dass das auch noch so offensichtlich nicht Blizzard sein kann


----------



## marzipanmann (27. August 2010)

Enisra schrieb:


> marzipanmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jo man. Kaum habe ich beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht, da bekomme schon eine Spam Mail und soll auf eine Seite gehen und mich anmelden. Betreff steht da Cataclysm Beta Opt-In und im diesem langen Link steht eine url : ich nehme mal an, dass ist nicht Blizzard.
> ...


Dann klick da doch nicht drauf


----------



## marzipanmann (27. August 2010)

@Enisra

Dann klick da nicht drauf


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2010)

ja ich bin auch nicht so Blöd da drauf zu klicken, aber das kein Grund das doch zu posten


----------



## marzipanmann (27. August 2010)

Kann sich wohl jeder selber denken oder nicht ? aber hast recht, würde den Link ja wieder rausnehmen, geht aber nicht. 

Edit:
So, habe nun den Link zur Liebe der Blindklicker gelöscht


----------



## Proace (28. August 2010)

Wie lang geht denn das Gewinnspiel?


----------



## powermax90 (28. August 2010)

hä? wenn das hier ein Spamprogram welches PcGames also Computec Media AG unterstüzt dann lauf ich aber an die barrikaden! 

Kann einer mal sagen was hier los ist eigentlich?


----------



## marzipanmann (29. August 2010)

Ich glaube, dass es nur ein Zufall ist, dass ich solche Mail bekommen habe. War auch nur eine frage der Zeit, bis diese Spamer an meine battlenet Mail kommen. Ich denke nicht, dass es mit dem Gewinnspiel zusammenhängt, da sich sonst niemand gemeldet hat. Also, weiterhin mitmachen  und keine sorgen machen


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2010)

ein Grund warum man für Solche Sachen am besten sich eine Spezielle Emailadresse zulegt


----------



## Mayx123 (29. August 2010)

Hey, weis jemand wie lange das Gewinnspielt geht?

MfG Mayx123


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2010)

Mayx123 schrieb:


> Hey, weis jemand wie lange das Gewinnspielt geht?
> 
> MfG Mayx123


Wer lesen kann ist wie immer ganz klar im Vorteil


----------



## marzipanmann (29. August 2010)

@Mayx123

Geht bis 15 September.

Grüße


----------



## Mayx123 (30. August 2010)

Okay, alles klar. Danke!


----------



## koepj (31. August 2010)

Frage: kommt die Beta freischaltung sofort nachdem man sich angemeldet hat oder erst am 15. September?


----------



## Breiti22 (31. August 2010)

das würde mich auch interessieren

mfg 
Breiti


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2010)

ähm
das ist euer erstes Gewinnspiel oder?


----------



## Teriade (31. August 2010)

komisch ich bekomm keine email komisch.


----------



## koepj (31. August 2010)

@Enisra
Nur dumm dass es bei jedem Gewinnspiel anders ist und es bei dem hier irgendwie schlecht ausgedrückt ist


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (31. August 2010)

Also werden die Keys bis zum 15.9 versickt oder werden alle am 15.9 verschickt ?


----------



## koepj (31. August 2010)

Gabbagadnalf schrieb:


> Also werden die Keys bis zum 15.9 versickt oder werden alle am 15.9 verschickt ?



Genau das ist meine Frage


----------



## TheTrut (1. September 2010)

Hm 1.112 beta keys zu gewinnen? Gut, dann hab ich hier wohl die etwas größeren chancen als wie bei blizzard direkt. Wer weis wie viele bis zum 15 das hier mitkriegen und sich anmelden. Ich habs z.b. erst zufällig entdeckt als ich per google drauf gestolpert bin. 

Auf jeden fall dürften die chancen hier höher sein wenn nicht 3 millionen leute jetzt mitmachen :-/  

Ich wünsche allen viel glück und vor allem mir, das es wenigtens jetzt mal klappt.


----------



## Teriade (2. September 2010)

Bekommt ihr eine e mail. wenn ihr hir das ausfüllen tut ??.


----------



## Mayx123 (2. September 2010)

@ Teriade

Nein, also ich bekemme keine E-Mail.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (2. September 2010)

Die Keys werden ab dem 15.9 verschickt hat mir Florian Stangl per Mail geschrieben


----------



## Kruemel34 (2. September 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ich wünsche allen hier teilnehmenden viel Glück für die Verlosung und hoffen wir mal das sich wirklich nicht zuviele anmelden.

Warte eigentlich schon seit Beginn der Beta auf ne Freischaltung aber die kommt wohl so und so net, vielleicht habe ich ja hier mehr Glück ^^

Good Luck to all


----------



## Paldonhb (9. September 2010)

da stehts doch und fett... alle----->GEWINNEER<---- bekommen eine mail ...


----------



## con7act (12. September 2010)

ist ja super...

genau wo ich hier am gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe, bekam ich schon eine email mit vermutlich der gleichen phissing seite!! das kann ja wohl nicht euer ernst sein... 

und das ist die erste die ich bekommen habe...zwischen der gewinnspielanmeldung hier und der seite muss es einen zusammenhang geben


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2010)

nein, schlaules
das nennt sich Zufall, bzw. ihr geht zu locker mit der Weitergabe der Emailadresse um
Denn ich hab keine Spammail bekommen und warum sollte gerade ich verschont werden?


----------



## con7act (12. September 2010)

ich hab nochnie ne phissing mail bekommen, und genau wo ich hier das formular abgeschickt habe, bekam ich die phissing mail!

das kann KEIN zufall sein.

ich bekomme nie etwas, weil ich meine mail nicht weitergebe, und dann genau jetzt wo ich für WOW hier ein gewinnspiel mache, bekomme ich auch GLEICH SOFORT nach dem abschicken eine phissing mail....*Hust*


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2010)

ach

die meisten Leute unterschätzen das Potenzial des Zufalls

denn auch wenn du deine Adresse nirgends weiter gibts´, gibt das immer Möglichkeiten die auch so rauszubekommen


----------



## Mayx123 (13. September 2010)

Ach quatsch, das ist nicht weil du hier Teilgenommen hast... Ich habe auch keine Email bekommen komisch oder...?


----------



## FriScho (14. September 2010)

Wurden die Gewinner benachrichtigt? Der Artikel hier hatte gerade mal 936 Aufrufe - also sollte jeder hier gewonnen haben.


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2010)

FriScho schrieb:


> Wurden die Gewinner benachrichtigt? Der Artikel hier hatte gerade mal 936 Aufrufe - also sollte jeder hier gewonnen haben.


in anbetracht dessen das heute immer noch der 14. ist brauch ich garnicht ins Postfach zu schauen
ich würde frühestens am Fr. mit rechnen bzw. es wird sich sicher einer hier melden dasser einen Key gewonnen hat
also zurücklehnen und die anderen machen lassen


----------



## Teriade (14. September 2010)

Ich drück euch allen die daumen.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (14. September 2010)

Naja mal sehen ich post bekomme


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Na ja, ich hoffe jemand schreibt wenn er nen Key bekommen hat.


----------



## Joker212 (15. September 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur fragen ob ich der einzige bin dem es auffällt, dass es zum einen dieses Gewinnspiel gibt und zum anderen das Gewinnspiel wo nur mmoga Abonnenten mitmachen dürfen und bei beiden genau 1.112 Beta Keys verlost werden? Mag es vielleicht sein, dass in Wirklichkeit nur die Abonnenten eine Chance haben und die Anderen überhaupt nicht? Ich abonniere die pcgames und könnte somit von diesem Vorteil nicht profitieren. Viele Dank für Antworten! Euer Joker212


----------



## Teriade (15. September 2010)

Also ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts.


----------



## lopuslavite (15. September 2010)

Habe auch eben feststellen müssen das es anscheind ein Gewinnspiel für die mmoga abbonenten mitmachen können und dieses hier!das wird auch evtl der Grund sein warum dieses hier nur knapp 1000 aufrufe hat.Ich frage mich nur ob sie dann wirklich 1112 keys jeweils bei beiden Gewinnspielen verlosen oder insgesammt für beide gewinnspiele zusammen!


----------



## Teriade (15. September 2010)

Das gewinn spiel ist laut meiner meinung für jeden. Bei buffed wurde es auch verlinkt das pc-Games ein gewinn spiel im heft hat. Weil es kaufen ja nicht nur abbonenten die zeitung auch andere. nur nicht jeder ist halt wwow spieler.


----------



## FriScho (15. September 2010)

"1.112 Zugänge für PCG-Leser und 666 Keys für PCA-Leser" steht da - da der Artikel bis gestern unter 1000 Aufrufe hatte und man hier seine Emailadresse eintragen musste, müssen ALLE die hier mitgemacht haben gewonnen haben sonst ist was faul in der Beschreibung "1112 für PCG Leser"


----------



## Minkh17 (15. September 2010)

Das Gewinnspiel war wohl nur ein Witz.


----------



## Burkov (15. September 2010)

@Frischo
die Anzeige der Aufrufe stand gestern abend schonmal bei 1500 und mehr.
Ich denke die Anzeige erfasst alle Klicks der letzten 24std um den Grad des Topics 
anzuzeigen. Selbst wenn der Counter die gesamt Hits anzeigt, springt der Counter
mal rauf und mal runter. 
Weiterhin lässt die Anzeige der Aufrufe keinen Schluss auf die Anzahl der Eintragungen zu.
Jeder Aufruf erfolgt wohl durch Erfassung der aktuellen IP. Jeder User könnte also
mit 1 Aufruf unendlich viele Accounts eintragen, wenn es beispielsweise Mitglied
einer großen Gilde ist. Vorraussetzung natürlich, dass man die Namen und Mails
seiner Kumpels kennt. Ich denke mal die Chancen sind schon gering, aber immerhin
noch viel höher als über die Bnet-Seite.

lg


----------



## Venom2k5 (15. September 2010)

Wäre nett wenn sich jemand von PCG hier äussern würde.
Heute morgen schon das Gewinnspiel als "Fake" abzustempeln najjaa... die Keys werden wohl AB dem 15. verschickt.

Allerdings:
Der Einsendeschluss ist doch auch heute der 15 oder? Man kann sich immer noch eintragen und bei der Anzahl an Visits ( Für den Fall Visits = Eintragungen ) hätte wirklich jeder gewonnen.

War/ist das wirklich ein exklusives Gewinnspiel oder teilen sich das noch mehr Communityseiten ausser PCG und PCA?


----------



## Burkov (15. September 2010)

Anzahl hits 1895>1112...


----------



## Minkh17 (15. September 2010)

Hab jetzt meinen Key bekommen, danke 

Aber mal ne Frage kann man das SPiel auch offline spieln?^^ hab nämlich die nächste  zeit kein internet

lg 

acgha welche klasse is gut?????


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2010)

Minkh17 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meinen Key bekommen, danke
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage kann man das SPiel auch offline spieln?^^ hab nämlich die nächste  zeit kein internet
> 
> ...


irgendwie frag ich mich warum grade du einen Key bekommen hast wenn noch nicht mal das Spiel hast oder sonst wie Ahnung von einem MMORPG ...

Denn die Zahl der MMOG mit Singleplayer hält sich deutlich im einstelligen Bereich


----------



## thurius (15. September 2010)

Minkh17 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meinen Key bekommen, danke
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage kann man das SPiel auch offline spieln?^^ hab nämlich die nächste  zeit kein internet
> 
> ...


glaube ist eher ein troll


----------



## BoboEGR (15. September 2010)

Minkh17 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meinen Key bekommen, danke
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage kann man das SPiel auch offline spieln?^^ hab nämlich die nächste  zeit kein internet
> 
> ...


Das ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst oder?

Das ist ein ONLINE Spiel von dem man auch AHNUNG haben sollte.

Wieso nimmst du an dem Gewinspiel teil? Ganz ehrlich?

Da treibts den WoW Veteranen, die keinen Beta Zugang bekommen haben, nur noch Tränen in die Augen...

Schäm dich...


----------



## Cioo (15. September 2010)

Mss Nicht sein kann die wahrheit sagen naja vllt meldet sich mal einer vom Höheren bereich und gibt nen Statement dazu ab.

trotzallem Wünsch ich euch allen Viel Glück


----------



## Breiti22 (15. September 2010)

Das find ich ja toll , Leute die über  haut kein Ahnung wow  und mmo habe  bekommen ein key hmmm ...........


----------



## Burkov (15. September 2010)

das war wohl ehr ein fake ^^
die eintragung in die datenbank ist noch aktiv, also ruhig bleiben...


----------



## Minkh17 (15. September 2010)

Jo war troll...wir haben den content clear (weltweiter rang 360 ca) icc25hc und halion 25hc platz 310 circa , realm gorgonnash 

und nen key hab ich bisher auch noch nicht...wollte nur mal stimmung hier reinbrigen


----------



## thurius (15. September 2010)

Breiti22 schrieb:


> Das find ich ja toll , Leute die über  haut kein Ahnung wow  und mmo habe  bekommen ein key hmmm ...........


   keys wird es nicht geben,blizzard schaltet wenn man gewinnt im battlenetacc die beta frei


----------



## Cioo (15. September 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> Breiti22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das find ich ja toll , Leute die über  haut kein Ahnung wow  und mmo habe  bekommen ein key hmmm ...........
> ...


  nicht Ganz bei wow.4fansites.de, wurden auch keys vergeben 10x an der anzahl


----------



## FriScho (15. September 2010)

Burkov schrieb:


> Anzahl hits 1895>1112...


Heute nacht - also ca. 1 Uhr waren es unter 1000 hits. Erst heute vormittag kamen die ca. 900 dazu - wohl genau die Leute die geguckt haben ob es news zu den Gewinnern gibt. Wenn der Einsendeschluss also der 14. war, müsste jeder einen Key kriegen da es unter 1000 Leute waren die bis dahin diese Seite besucht haben in der man seine Emailadresse eingibt.

Edit: Aber offenbar ist der Zähler oben nur Augenwischerei wie jemand anderes schrieb und erfast nur die letzten 24h.


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Haha 3000 Aufrufe


----------



## Yugiwan (15. September 2010)

weil wir alles suchtis sind, und 3 mal in der minute die news aufrufen, um zu schauen, wann denn endlich die Keys rausgehen!^^


----------



## powermax90 (15. September 2010)

jo so siehts aus ^^

Wenn die "nur" 3000 Aufrufe bisher sind dann besteht eine Chance von 40% einen Key zu erhalten


----------



## powermax90 (15. September 2010)

ach zusätzlich nochmal. Leute die keine Ahnung von MMOs / WoW haben bekommen nen Key. Ahja? Man muss logischerweise WotLK installiert und aktiviert haben um die Beta spielen zu können (hat blizz iwann mal gesagt, weis nicht obs in dem zusammenhang 100pro so sein muss)

Und außerdem ist es eine ziemliche Mutmaßung zu sagen das hier keiner Ahnung von MMOs / WoW hat... 
1. weil du uns nicht kennst
2. Blizzard uns "hier" nicht kennt

Ich beispielsweise hab leider noch nie einen Inv für ne Blizzard Beta bekommen obwohl ich seit BC Start dabei bin. Ich gehe regelmäiig ICC 25, 10er etc. 

Die Beta von Cataclysm ist nicht primär auf Schlachtzüge eingestellt sondern auf die LEvelerfahrung von 80-85


----------



## Yugiwan (15. September 2010)

wenn man einen key gewonnen hat, muss man kein WOTLK installiert haben...aber sonst stimmt es, was du sagst...


----------



## Yugiwan (15. September 2010)

ich will wissen,wann die keys losgehen!^^


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Ja die ganzen "Aufrufe" sind nur deswegen, das die Leute die hier teilgenommen haben, gucken wollen ob die Keys rausgeschickt sind.

Boah ich hoffe ich bekomme einen grr...


----------



## Dopex17 (15. September 2010)

Ich wollte nur allen viel Glück wünschen 
Hoffe natürlich auch auf einen Key, hab schon einiges versucht um einen zu bekommen allerdings denke ich, dass ich auch diesmal pech haben werde 
That's the life 
Aber Glückwunsch schonmal an die Glücklichen 
LG


----------



## Daufe (15. September 2010)

Habe mal ene Frage ? weiß einer um wieviel uhr die keys verschickt werden.


----------



## Teriade (15. September 2010)

Also ich hab noch keinen.^^


----------



## koepj (15. September 2010)

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus dass die Teilnahmephase bis 00:00 läuft und ab dann die keys verschickt werden ... glaub ich!


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

ich denk mal mit den keys können wir so gegen abend/nacht/morgen rechnen (frühestens) wenn nicht erst später^^


----------



## hagen843 (15. September 2010)

Also, beim Counter oben steht, dass es etwas über 4550 Aufrufe dieses Threads gibt. Das heißt, sollte wirklich jede dieser Personen einen Key beantragt haben, dann bekäme immerhin noch jeder vierte einen. Die Chance ist also vergleichsweise hoch.

Demnach wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück (Mir natürlich auch) und hoffe auf einen baldigen Key in meinem Postfach


----------



## alfbar (15. September 2010)

ich drück mal allen den daumen oder was solls die däumchen


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

hagen843 schrieb:


> Also, beim Counter oben steht, dass es etwas über 4550 Aufrufe dieses Threads gibt. Das heißt, sollte wirklich jede dieser Personen einen Key beantragt haben, dann bekäme immerhin noch jeder vierte einen. Die Chance ist also vergleichsweise hoch.
> 
> Demnach wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück (Mir natürlich auch) und hoffe auf einen baldigen Key in meinem Postfach


  Hey, das sind keine Teilnehmer ;D Das sind die die teilgenommen haben und gucken ob endlich mal was neues hier steht


----------



## powermax90 (15. September 2010)

würd gern mal wissen wann die keys ausgeschüttet werden


----------



## hagen843 (15. September 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wird gewartet, bis es 1.112 Anmeldungen gibt^^


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

aaaaaaaah MANN will den KEY!!! *argh*


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

xDDD ich glotz seit 20 min konstant auf die seite!


----------



## alfbar (15. September 2010)

immer noch am glotzen? )


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

jo^^


----------



## powermax90 (15. September 2010)

ich auch ^^


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

schon über 5000 aufrufe xD die leute werden nervös


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Ach, vlt ist es auch einfach nur beschiss... Aber gut könnte wirklich sein das die bis 00.00 Uhr warten


----------



## ms91 (15. September 2010)

Ich würde ja mal fast vermuten, dass wir heute noch nicht Bescheid kriegen, ob wir gewonnen haben. Oder stand irgendwo explizit etwas, dass das Gewinnspiel heute um XX Uhr endet? Dennoch: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, vielleicht können die glücklichen Gewinner ja heute schon reinschnuppern in Cataclysm.


----------



## Co7 (15. September 2010)

Jo würd mich auch interessieren wann die Auslosung losgeht denn laut PcGames Heft sollte man ja "vor" dem 15. September auf der Seite vorbeischauen und den Anweisungen Folgen das heißt die Gewinner sollten eigendlich schon ermittelt, bzw. die Anmeldung geschlossen sein.

Naja ich hoffe das warten hat bald ein Ende und meine Anspannung löst sich wieder auf ich wünsche auf jeden fall allen viel Glück die Teilgenommen haben.


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

zitat: "Alle Gewinner werden direkt im Anschluss an die Teilnahmephase über die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse kontaktiert und mit weiteren Anweisungen versorgt."


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

Schön wärs ja jetzt, wenn man wüsste wann die Anmeldephase vorbei ist


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

jo^^


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

gibts hier nen support den man anschreiben kann?


----------



## alfbar (15. September 2010)

wen danach wen man weiß das man doch keinen hat die schlechte laune nich immer wäre )


----------



## R0cky682 (15. September 2010)

In dem 2. Gewinnspiel hat einer verlauten lassen das er nen Key hat, da diese aber noch nicht ausgespielt wurden, kann man davon ausgehen das er sich geirrt hat und es sich um dieses Gewinnspiel handelte! Somit sollten die Gewinner schon benachrichtigt sein!


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

Wären die Gewinner schon benachrichtigt, dann könnte man sich nicht mehr für das Gewinnspiel anmelden, ganz logisch betrachtet


----------



## alfbar (15. September 2010)

und warum kann man immer noch mitmachen?


----------



## ms91 (15. September 2010)

Ich denke, wenn hier die Gewinner schon bekannt wären, hätte einer der 1112 Gewinner sich hier gemeldet, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist zumindest sehr, sehr hoch.


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

Stimmt^^


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Weil das Gewinnspiel noch am laufen ist...!
Und wären die Keys schon verschickt wurden wären sie hier am spammen.

"Jeah habe nen key, danke" usw...

Also glaube ich kaum, das es schon Gewinner gibt^^


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

Mal schauen obs heute dann noch zu ende geht oder erst morgen, allen die mitgemacht haben viel glück


----------



## Co7 (15. September 2010)

Oder es wären wirklich noch weniger Anmeldungen als Keys (was ich aber nicht glaube) und man versucht einen auf Versteckte Kamera zu machen z.B. man wartet bist man 1113 Anmeldungen hat, dann wird Ausgelost und der der dann keinen Key erhält wird zum größten Pechvogel Deutschlands erklärt  nur Spaß mal abwarten vielleicht meldet sich ja auch noch ein Moderator im laufe des Abends und klärt uns über den verlauf des Gewinnspiels auf.


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Naja, die sollten wenigstens mal was dazu sagen, ob es nun noch länger dauert etc...


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

finde der support könnte sich mal melden


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (15. September 2010)

Ich denke mal das morgen oder übermorgen was kommt


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

das nervt...


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

hab mich so gefreut auf heute!


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

wir alle^^


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

joah schon^^ würd wenigstens mal gerne wissen bis wann ich denn warten muss aber so nervts gewaltig


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

hoffentlich gehört jeder der hier mal rein geschrieben hat wenigstens zu den Gewinnern


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

naja unwahrscheinlich, aber wär schon nice


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

jup leider unwahrscheinlich, ich gehöre (bestimmt auch viele von euch) zu den Leuten die  noch nie glück hatten bei sowas...


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

ja zu denen kann man mich auch dazuzählen^^


----------



## Silnador (15. September 2010)

Naja wir werden die schon noch bekommen ob nun jeder einen is ne andere Frage. Es ist trotzdessen der Community unfreundlich gegenüber, sie solange und ohne Stellungname warten zu lassen. Naja man wird sehen was draus wird. Toi Toi Toi an alle die mitgemacht haben!


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2010)

naja
Lange? Das sind grade mal 12-18h


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

hmm 12-18 stunden anch dem eigentlichen termin (so wie ich es verstanden hab) ist schon nen bisschen lang ^^


----------



## Malaco (15. September 2010)

Hab noch nie bei sowas gewonnen, hoffentlich habe ich hier Glück


----------



## BigBossJPMS (15. September 2010)

Ich drück dann allen die Teilgenommen haben auchmal die Daumen! 
Ich gehöre bisher leider auch zu den Leuten die bei sowas noch kein Glück hatten :p


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

Na villeicht hilfts wenn ich auch noch viel Glück wünsche  

Viel Glück an alle


----------



## mausgewitz89 (15. September 2010)

Ich schließ mich ml an und drücke ebenfalls allen Teilnehmern die Daumen! 

@ alle die noch nie was gewonnen haben : denkt immer daran irgendwann is immer das erste mahl  also nicht die köpfe hängen lassen 

LG und viiiiiiiiiiiiiiel glück an alle


----------



## Daufe (15. September 2010)

kommt eigentlich dan auch hier in den kommentaren ein meldung wenn die raus sind ? viel Glück euch allen XD


----------



## Pielau (15. September 2010)

So langsam könnten sie ja von sich hören lassen.


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

wenn die raus sind kommt 2 sekunden in etwa so ein kommentar: Jaaa yeah danke hab den Key wuhuuu *freu*... oder so ähnlich xD


----------



## Daufe (15. September 2010)

^^ meine von den leuten von pc games.


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Woher wollen die Leute das eig wissen das es wirklich am 15 endet?!


----------



## Breiti22 (15. September 2010)

Viel Glück an alle !


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

Mayx... das stand so in meiner PC Games xD


----------



## Yugiwan (15. September 2010)

zZzZ...


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Hmm... Vlt warten Sie ja noch bis 00.00 Uhr... Ich hoffe es  will Beta spielen!!


----------



## Yugiwan (15. September 2010)

Ich hoffe, wir können heute noch mit einer Verlosung rechnen.^^


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

hoffe ich auch!


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

wann kommt eigentlich mal ein statement von pc games?^^


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

Huiuiui... den ganzen Tag sitze ich schon hier, lese die Kommentare und habe auch schon das ein oder andere Mal gelacht. Es macht die Warterei auf die Verlosung auf jeden Fall schön.  Tolle Community! Ich wünsche uns allen viel Glück. ^^


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

^^


----------



## alfbar (15. September 2010)

es wäre echt nett wenn mal ein moderator nen kleinen tipp abgibt  weil 3 meter neben mir die chiken wings kalt werden und ich nich weg gehen kann weil ich so gespannt bin )


----------



## Yugiwan (15. September 2010)

neeeeed moderator bzw. neeeeed betakey


----------



## ms91 (15. September 2010)

Das Feuerchen des Artikels brennt mittlerweile auch schon ziemlich heiß - mal schauen, wann es den Mods unter den Nägeln brennt.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (15. September 2010)

ich habe Florian schon angeschrieben aber der schreibt nicht zurück ^^


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

so hab was gegessen, und noch immer nix schade, naja abwarten und wasser trinken


----------



## Socketer (15. September 2010)

"hoffentlich gehört jeder der hier mal rein geschrieben hat wenigstens zu den Gewinnern"

Na dann will ich auch noch schnell was posten. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt. Am besten nimmt sich in der Beta jeder der hier gewonnenhat einen Namen á la PCG***, also ich PCGSocketer, dann erkennen wir die Glückspilze direkt 

Grüße aus dem Saarland an alle wartenden.


----------



## Velvo19 (15. September 2010)

Aus dem Saarland? Haha ich auch


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@Socketer: Das nenn ich mal nen guten Vorschlag. Also ich würd's machen, wenn die Glücksgöttin mir einen Beta-Key spendiert. ^^


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (15. September 2010)

Noch wer hier aus Göttingen


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

also ich mach des mit dem namen auch^^


----------



## Joker212 (15. September 2010)

@Socketer: Ich bin auch dabei sofern ich den Key bekomme.  Viel Glück an alle!!


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Jop, super Idee... Nenne mich dann Pcgmayx 

MfG


----------



## nuki10 (15. September 2010)

Loralor schrieb:


> also ich mach des mit dem namen auch^^Ich nenne mich dann PCGGorax


----------



## hagen843 (15. September 2010)

@Socketer: Ich bin dabei. Das wird ein Spaß


----------



## Yugiwan (15. September 2010)

bin dann Pcgyugiwan


----------



## Shalera (15. September 2010)

Wünsche natürlich auch allen viel Glück!! und ich denke das sie heute noch abwarten und morgen dann die Verlosung sein wird. Hoffentlich sofort um 6uhr morgens dann :x

mfG


----------



## ms91 (15. September 2010)

Die Idee mit den Namen finde ich super.  Mein Goblin-Jäger heißt dann irgendwas mit PCG... Zusätzlich könnte man noch eine Gilde mit allen Gewinnern (bzw. denen die PCG im Namen haben) gründen.
Hoffentlich gehöre ich zu den Glücklichen.  Die restlichen 1111 Keys göhne ich natürlich mit den besten Glückwünschen Euch.


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

die gewinner könnten ne gilde aufmachen, pcg <beta tester> oder so...


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

Bei der Gilde wäre ich ebenfalls dabei.^^ 
Ich würde ja Mal fast behaupten, dass die Verlosung noch bis um 24:00 Uhr geht. Um 00:00 Uhr werden dann hoffentlich die Beta-Keys automatisch versandt.  Im Moment hab ich Zeit, deshalb werd ich hier sein.^^


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (15. September 2010)

Naja um 24 Uhr schlafe ich da ich morgen wieder arbeiten muss


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Ja das Problem ist Horde und Allianz  ich denke Die meisten werden Horde wählen^^

Na ja, -------------ALLIANZ FTW!!---------------


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@Gabbagadnalf: Mja, dann ist's besser, wenn du dich vorher schon hinlegst.  
@Mayx123: Also ich würde gern beides ausprobieren. Dann gründen wir einfach bei jeder Fraktion eine.  So hat man auch direkt ein paar Leute, mit denen was anstellen kann.


----------



## ms91 (15. September 2010)

Ach, einen Worgen werde ich selbstverständlich auch erstellen, das ist es eigentlich was mich am meisten reizt an Cata - die beiden neuen Völker. Also könnte man die Gilde sowohl auf Allianz- als auch auf Hordenseite einrichten.


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

ich spiele beides^^


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

gilde is auch nne geile idee zum gildensystem ausprobieren!


----------



## LEONIS (15. September 2010)

ich wär au dabei würde PCGMoreno heißen wenns klappn würde


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

Ich freue mich auch auf die neuen Rassen. Aber auch auf die ganzen neuen Klassenkombinationen. Z. B. Troll-Hexenmeister. =D So einen wünsche ich mir schon, seit ich das erste Mal bei dem Hexendoktor in Sen'Jin war. XD Und Troll-Dudus sind einfach nur episch mit den bunten Dudu-Formen. Da scheiden sich ja die Geister drüber, aber ich finde es gut. ^^


----------



## crouder (15. September 2010)

So,würde mich hier auch noch gerne verewigen!
Würde mich auch über eine Rückmeldung freuen,was denn nun Sache ist


Wünsch euch allen viel Glück bei der Verlosung!


----------



## ms91 (15. September 2010)

Für meinen Geschmack sind die etwas zu bunt geraten die Dudu-Formen für Trolle, aber auf jeden Fall eine coole "Randgruppe" - ich und, ich glaube, auch die Mehrheit der Spieler mit Taurendruiden werden wohl auch Taure bleiben.  Aber ich war eh schon immer Kuhfetischist - bin also kein Maßstab.


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

mein Tauren Druide bleibt auch Taure, hab ihn gern gewonnen


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@ms91: Ach, jeder wie er mag.^^ Ich für meinen Teil stehe jetzt nicht sooo auf Tauren, deshalb hab ich mich so wahnsinnig darüber gefreut, dass jetzt auch Trolle Dudus werden können.  Ich hab mir schon vor nem Monat ein RP-Konzept für meine Dudu zusammengebastelt. XD Ist doch nicht strange, oder? O_o


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

nö Loraja, ich bin so verrück ich hab ne story  geschrieben die vor dem worgen startgebiet passieren soll und an das anknüpft


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@Dakhar: Puh... dann bin ich ja beruhigt.^^ So So, ein RP-Event? Find ich klasse!  Auf welchem Server bist, du?


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

man wirds kaum glauben aber Destromath^^


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

http://wowforum.gamona.de/world-warcraft-1/rollenspieler-gaststube-117/saal-der-geschichtenerzaehler-130/geschichte-114739.html  : link zu der Geschichte (noch nicht fertig), sind  einige Fehler drin aber man kanns denke ich lesen was ich meine, aber ich bin nicht so begabt


----------



## ms91 (15. September 2010)

@ Loraja: Ich hab auch schon überlegt die Trolldruiden zumindest "anzuspielen", aber mit Cata ändert sich ja soviel, da kann man sich gar nicht entscheiden was man alles spielen will.  Und da ich leider auch nicht mehr die Zeit habe wie ich sie früher hatte, werde ich wohl kaum alles ausprobieren können.


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

Ungewöhnlich


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@Dakhar: Danke, die werd ich mir mal durchlesen! 
@ms91: Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Es gibt sooo viel neues zu entdecken, das wird der Hammer. ^^ Ich hege ja die heimliche Hoffnung, dass Blizz die Char-Plätze auf den einzelnen Servern erhöht.


----------



## ms91 (15. September 2010)

@ Loraja:  Was schebt dir da vor? Ich hätte gerne 12 würde aber auch mit 10 hinkommen.^^


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@ms91: Also 12 wären schon gut... ich habe die zehn nämlich schon voll. XD Ich fände es fair, denn jetzt kommen zwei ganz neue Rassen dazu... plus die neuen Klassen-Kombinationen. Und ich möchte mich ungern von meinen alten Chars trennen. Ein anderer Server kommt für mich aber auch nicht wirklich in Frage. ^^


----------



## Dakhar (15. September 2010)

ich mach mal den Pc aus, morgen früh guck ich nochma rein, hoffentlich gibts ein freudiges erwachen.


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@Dakhar: Nachti


----------



## LEONIS (15. September 2010)

also ich habe gehört die plätze bleiben so
gab sogar überlegungen weniger zu machen weil 80% de gesamten WoW accounts zwischen 20 und 79 rum rennen und keinen 80ziger haben.
und das will blizz ändern das es wirklich mehr hochstufege charactere gibt da jetz mit 80 und später mit 85 gerade al das richtige spiel los geht


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@LEONIS: Das fänd ich aber blöd... :< Ich habe einige RP-Chars, die zwischen 20 und 79 rumgammeln, aber die brauche ich auch nicht höher. Bisher habe ich nur einen 80er... Ui, hoffen wir, dass es nicht so kommt. >.< Aber Blizz wird mir meine Chars nicht löschen, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. ^^


----------



## powermax90 (15. September 2010)

Blizzard wird keine Chars löschen... definitiv nicht. Da würd ja die ganze Spielerschaft Revoltieren... solch pläne hab ich noch nie gehört. Eine möglicher erhöhrung der Plätze schon aber doch keine reduzierung. Weil... ich würd gerne ein paar Hordechars (bin Aktuell Allianz) anfangen aber leider kein Platz mehr auf meinem Server... vor allem gehts mir dann um die Accountitems... weil ohne Acc items ist mir das zu stressig und doof auf nem neuen server anzufangen

PS: ich will die beta^^


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@powermax90: Sehe ich genauso... Es geht mir noch nicht mal so sehr um die Erbstücke, aber ich habe auch meine ganzen Ressourcen (Mats, Gold, usw.) und meine Freunde auf einem Server. Ich bin nicht gerade scharf darauf, auf einem neuen Server alles wieder neu aufzubauen. ^^ 

Den Beta-Key hätten wir alle gern... Ich drücke allen die Daumen.^^ Bis jetzt hat wohl noch keiner was gehört, deshalb beginnt die Auswahl der Gewinner vermutlich wirklich erst morgen. 

Bis dahin etwas zur Unterhaltung... 

<(^.^)>  (>^.)  <(^.^)>  (.^<)  <(^.^)>  (>^.)  <(^.^)>  (.^<)
Kirby-Dance


----------



## LEONIS (15. September 2010)

sagte ja gab überlegungen die hamse aber schnell fallen lassen


----------



## Mayx123 (15. September 2010)

Vielleicht machen die das auch so, dass Gewinnspiel dauert is 00.00 Uhr, dann kann man sich nicht mehr anmelden, so dann verschicken die so gegen Mittag die Keys...


----------



## powermax90 (15. September 2010)

mhm... iwie... woher wissen "wir" eigentlihc das es bis 15. September geht ^^? Steht jedenfalls nicht oben drin


----------



## ms91 (15. September 2010)

Da hast du Recht, auch eine "Schwäche" des Gewinnspiels, aber das Datum stand so in der PCG.


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@Mayx123: Ich schätze auch, dass es so gemacht wird. Aber hoffentlich lassen die Schnuckies sich nicht bis Mittags Zeit. ^^ 
@powermax90: Das steht in der PC-Games drin.


----------



## powermax90 (15. September 2010)

in welcher ausgabe war denn das ^^ da kann ich ja mal schauen ob ich die noch iwo rumliegen hab


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

@powermax90: Ui, wo hatte ich die doch gleich? *wühl*such* Die muss doch hier irgendwo sein... *Zeitschriften fliegen in alle Richtungen* Ah, hier!  Es war die PCG 09/10.


----------



## powermax90 (15. September 2010)

ach ich hatte nicht die PCG 09/2010 sondern die PCG MMORE 09/2010 ^^

weis aber nichtob das da auch drin steht


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

Ne, ich meine, da steht das nicht drin... Aber ich glaube, in der PC Action war es auch drin. Darauf gebe ich aber keine Garantie.


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

jo... warte immer noch^^
mal sehn wann es soweit is...


----------



## Greeeny (15. September 2010)

Hoffentlich muss man nicht zu lang auf die Key-versand warten ! Support von PCGames vor !   Beweist es uns Usern
Die einen Comment geschrieben sollten erst recht einen bekommen ;D
Viel Spaß allen die einen Key bekommen werden !


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

Ich bin schon ganz kribbelig.


----------



## Loralor (15. September 2010)

ich auch^^


----------



## Aluen (15. September 2010)

Jo mal schauen ob sich um 00.00 was mit dem Anmeldeformular tut


----------



## Cerb1990 (15. September 2010)

hm noch 15 mins, mal schauen, ob wir dann schlauer sind


----------



## Loraja (15. September 2010)

Soll ich schonmal den Sekt holen, damit wir anstoßen können?


----------



## LEONIS (15. September 2010)

so jez sinds noch 15 minuten mein Puls is auf 180 und naja ich glaube irgentwie as das formular selbst nach null uhr noch da ist xD
hab so ein scheiß auch gefühl


----------



## Necromynos (15. September 2010)

Jo hab auch schon voll die freude auf das ergebnis, hoffe bin mal unter den Glücklichen !!
Und an alle anderen Fettes Daumen drück und möge das Glück mit uns sein.


----------



## Aluen (15. September 2010)

Jo glaub auch das es noch da ist und sie dann morgen füh nachmittag mit der Verlosung anfangen


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2010)

*hust* *räusper*
Suchtis


----------



## Necromynos (15. September 2010)

Ka ob man Reg sein muß um teil zu nehmen hab mich mal angemeldet und noch mal versucht. Soll kein versuch sein ne bessere Chance zu bekommen Drücke Euch allen die Daumen ^^


----------



## LEONIS (15. September 2010)

@enisra suchti nicht nur gespannt ob gewonnen oder nicht xD


----------



## Teriade (16. September 2010)

Ich drücke auch jeden die daumen. ich freu mich schon so wie nen feuchtes schnitzel XD hoff mal das man mal gewinnt. schätze auch mal das die verlosung morgen bzw heute so um 12 uhr ist und dann jeder benachritigt wird. schönen abend euch noch.


----------



## Loralor (16. September 2010)

jo isnoch da


----------



## Loralor (16. September 2010)

scheisse nach null uhr und immer noch nix


----------



## Loralor (16. September 2010)

oder habt ihr was? ihr antwortet gar nich...


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

Naja, das war wohl ein Satz mit X. ^^ Dann müssen wir uns doch noch bis... nachher gedulden. ^^ Also nach dem Aufstehen schön die eMail's checken.  Ich für meinen Teil haue mich jetzt in mein Bettchen. Ich wünsche euch allen ein gut's Nächtle.


----------



## Loralor (16. September 2010)

GUTE NAAAAACHT!
Bis morgen!


----------



## Loralor (16. September 2010)

UND ALLE SCHÖN PCG vor den char namen schreiben wenn ihr winnt!


----------



## LEONIS (16. September 2010)

jo n8 ich geh au penn morgen früh fvor der arbeit gleich noch e-mails checken und ann gets au wieder los


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2010)

LEONIS schrieb:


> @enisra suchti nicht nur gespannt ob gewonnen oder nicht xD


das aber kein Grund zu spammen, vorallem liegt Fürht noch immer in der gleichen Zeitzone wie der rest von Deutschland und daher ist Arbeit um diese Uhrzeit eher ausgeschlossen


----------



## LEONIS (16. September 2010)

nen zufallsgenerator funktioniert auch ohne menshliche hilfe


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

hab über facebook raus gefunden das die redaktion gestern(15) mit der auslosung angefangen haben.


----------



## LEONIS (16. September 2010)

also ich hab nix


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

verschickt haben sie wohl auch noch nichts...


----------



## Joker212 (16. September 2010)

Schade... Hab mich so gefreut. Hoffentlich verschicken sie die im Laufe des Tages. Zu mindestens ein paar damit man weiß das die Verlosung keine Fake ist.


----------



## mausgewitz89 (16. September 2010)

tja es scheint fast so als seie dieses gewinnspiel nur ein fake gewesen -.-
immerhin stand "VOR DEM 15.09." im heft und nu is bereits der 16. und man kann immer noch mitmachen -.-
nicht gerade soprtlich von der PCG


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

Einen guten Morgen wünsche ich allen.  
In meinem Posteingang ist auch noch nichts drin. Schade, ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut. ^^ Aber jetzt heißt es halt weiter warten. 
Dass die Verlosung ein Fake ist, glaube ich nicht. Schließlich handelt es sich hier nicht um irgendein Schundblättchen, das ist die PCGames!  Also macht euch keine sorgen, vielleicht werden die Gewinner ja liebevoll von Hand ausgesucht und es dauert deshalb etwas länger. ^^ Und nur, weil das Formular noch drin ist heißt es ja nicht, dass man sich da tatsächlich noch anmelden kann. Vielleicht bekommt man eine Fehlermeldung, wenn man es versucht oder die Bewerbung läuft ins Nichts. 
Also ruhig bleiben und Käffchen trinken.^^ 
*Kaffee in die Runde stellt*


----------



## Burkov (16. September 2010)

denke es könnte länger dauern, da es weniger Einschreibungen als Keys geben könnte. Dementsprechend wird auf mehr Leute gewartet. Oder der Praktikant hat vergessen das Gewinnspiel zu beenden. ^^


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

@Burkov: Da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. Wenn das Gewinnspiel verlängert werden würde, dann hätte die Jungs und Mädels bestimmt irgendwo eine Notiz angebracht, damit sich noch viele Leute anmelden. ^^


----------



## Titschmann (16. September 2010)

Also so ein kleines Statement wäre schon klasse. Aber ich schätze mal im Laufe des Tages wird da schon was passieren.. Erst mal bissi arbeiten, das lenkt ab


----------



## ComPoti (16. September 2010)

Der Einsendeschluß ist/war der 15.09.2010. 
Vorsicht, Ironie: Natürlich wird für Beta-willige Spieler wie euch (und mich  ein PC-Games Redakteur nach Mitternacht im Büro sitzen und die Beta-Auslosung machen. (/Ironie off)
Die Reaktionen hier wegen unsportlichkeit, Fake, Betrug usw. sind ja mal sowas von unterste Schublade.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen werden die Gewinner ermittelt und die Mail-Adressen der betroffenen (hoffentlich bin ich auch einer ^^) an Blizzard gesendet. Blizz schaltet dann euren Battle.Net-Acc für die Beta frei. Die ganze Prozedur kann also im ungünstigsten Fall auch noch deutlich länger dauern.


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

@ComPoti: /sign


----------



## koepj (16. September 2010)

Langsam könnte mal jemand der Moderation Stellung nehmen über solche Sachen wie ja die Keys verzögern sich oder so (ich habe damit kein problem es ist halt nur die unwissenheit die mir weht tut


----------



## true-rickster (16. September 2010)

So langsam wäre ein Update wirklich angebracht. Ob z.B. die Daten der Gewinner bereits an Blizzard weitergeleitet wurden und ab wann ungefähr mit den Benachrichtigungen zu rechnen ist. Selbst die Information, daß PCG dies selbst nicht weiß wäre besser als diese Warterei und Ungewissheit.


----------



## FriScho (16. September 2010)

Jo, ne kurze Info egal ob "das gewinnspiel läuft noch eine woche länger" oder "das gewinnspiel ist beendet, die Gewinner werden in den nächsten 4-5 Tagen post erhalten" oder sonstwas wäre toll. Das totale Schweigen der Redaktion finde ich enttäuschend.


----------



## marcello66 (16. September 2010)

da hilft nur eins schön pokemon zur ablenkung gucken ;D


----------



## crouder (16. September 2010)

Ne Info über den aktuellen Stand was denn nun Sache ist wäre echt nett,dann müsste ich nicht alle Minuten hier reinschauen

Gruß


----------



## hagen843 (16. September 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wird bis zur Veröffentlichung von Cata gewartet ;b


----------



## Mayx123 (16. September 2010)

Lala  Immer noch nichts?^^


----------



## Loralor (16. September 2010)

hab extra nen makro tool runtergeladen zum dauer aktualisierung der seite und meiner emails xD


----------



## alfbar (16. September 2010)

und ich warte ! und ich warte


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

ich bin auch ma wieder da und am gucken: huhu


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

Hallöchen@all  Das aktualisieren mache ich noch manuell.  Ich fühle mich fast wie vor Weihnachten... ^^


----------



## marcello66 (16. September 2010)

...nich ganz weihnachten bei mir...bin heut 18 geworden ...son beta key wär da schon was feines^^


----------



## Mayx123 (16. September 2010)

Leude^^ das kann sicher noch etwas dauern...^^


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

@marcello66: Herzlichen Glückwunsch  
@Mayx123: Ich wäre so froh, wenn wir noch heute Bescheid kriegen würden.^^


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

@marcello66: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 18, da hab ich noch 7 Monate^^


----------



## marcello66 (16. September 2010)

danke  ...wann kommt endlich die erlösende mail :p


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

soll ich euchs sagen?


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

jemand sho ne email bekommen wäre nice das zu wissen =D


----------



## Mayx123 (16. September 2010)

Nein hat keiner


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

@Dakhar: Was denn?


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

wanns da ist !

aber ich sags schonmal: Wenn es da ist, ist es da!


----------



## InsaneX3 (16. September 2010)

ich denke nur die gewinner bekommen ne email und es wird vermutlich hier bekannt gegeben ob die verlosung vorbei ist oder nicht.Bin aber auch schon ganz gespannt und refreshe ganze zeit mein postfach


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

logisch werden NUR die Gewinner  ne Mail bekommen.
ich hab googlemail da erfahre ich das sofort wenn ne Mail reinkommt^^, bin was weg vom pc Pferde-mist aufs Feld bringen.....


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

japp mal schauen wann die ersten den key bekommen wäre natürlich sho sehr genial muss ich sagen zocke seid 5 jahren und hatte bis jetzt noch nie das glück auf nen beta key =/


----------



## InsaneX3 (16. September 2010)

hehe naja meistens ist es so das die leute die sich am meisten freuen keinen key kriegen dafür die, die sich weniger freuen


----------



## marcello66 (16. September 2010)

jo n kumpel von mir hat seit 20 tagen nen key und hat jez iner beta kaum 8 stunden played...und ich nich


----------



## Avalon0806 (16. September 2010)

man das dauert ja , ich hoffe die beziehen nicht noch die ein die da stehen jetzt stehen da 10k die sich angemeldet haben


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

Bin avalon's meinung schließlich war ja gestern einsende schluss so wie es in der pc games stand wenn ich mich recht entsinne von daher wäre es derb wenn sie die heutigen noch durchlassen zur verlosung


----------



## Mayx123 (16. September 2010)

Nur weil da 10k steht heisst es nicht das es neue Leute sind, es könnten auch welche sein die auf nen Key schon warten und gucken wollen...^^


----------



## Avalon0806 (16. September 2010)

ach ja mal noch ne andere  frage, ich hab gerade nen download laufen von15,1GB ist das nur der patch 4.0.1? ich hatte noch nie so nen grossen patch und wundere mich. oder ist das was ich denke?


----------



## marcello66 (16. September 2010)

wo solln 10k stehn?


----------



## Greeeny (16. September 2010)

Genau weil gestern und warscheinlich heute war der meiste andrang und so find ichs unfair gegenüber denen die sich gestern qualifiziert haben das andere sich auch heute noch anmelden können....


----------



## marcello66 (16. September 2010)

ey leute is das nich alles wayne wenn wir n key bekommen :p


----------



## InsaneX3 (16. September 2010)

du kannst die 10k oben bei der flamme sehen.


----------



## InsaneX3 (16. September 2010)

@marcello schon nur verringert sich die chance einen zu kriegen deutlich wenn immer mehr und mehr leute dazu kommen.


----------



## marcello66 (16. September 2010)

ach was die 10k können genau so gut von schon längst angemeldeten sein...wir kloppen doch allle eh die refresh taste


----------



## Avalon0806 (16. September 2010)

gestern waren es noch 4,5k die sich angemeldet haben ich hatte gestern 23 uhr rein geschaut da waren es 4,7k und heute morgen schon über 6k und jetzt sind es fast 11k es währe gemein. das steht ganz oben wo das datum und uhrzeit ist


----------



## InsaneX3 (16. September 2010)

nein das stimmt nicht ganz, denn der zähler oben zählt nicht die anzahl an refreshes, sondern nur die, die neu auf der seite gekommen sind.


----------



## Silnador (16. September 2010)

Das sind nur die die schon mitgemacht haben die sind schn ganz heiß drauf


----------



## marcello66 (16. September 2010)

....hauptsache es passiert hier endlich was...das warten pisst mcih langsam an


----------



## InsaneX3 (16. September 2010)

jop aber wir können vom glück reden das pcgames überhaupt so ein tolles gewinnspiel veranstaltet


----------



## hagen843 (16. September 2010)

Geduld du lernen musst, junger Padawan. Hektik zur Dunklen Seite führt!


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

@InsameX3: Seh ich genauso! =D


----------



## Avalon0806 (16. September 2010)

nagut ich geb mich mal geschlagen. und hoff diesmal auf den betakey


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

Grammatik gelernt bei joda du hast ?


----------



## true-rickster (16. September 2010)

Naja, selbst wenn PCG schon die Daten der Gewinner an Blizzard übermittelt hat, so ist es dort gerade erst morgens. Es wird also sicherlich noch einige Stunden dauern, bis die Gewinner etwas hören. Und Blizzard ist ja nicht unbedingt bekannt dafür, daß sie bei solchen Sachen die Schnellsten sind...
Aber eine Info von PCG zum Stand der Dinge wäre angebracht.


----------



## hagen843 (16. September 2010)

Yoda mit Y man schreibt^^, aber nein, ich hab Grammatik in der Schule gelernt und halte Yoda für einen sehr schlechten Schüler, da er nicht mal weiß, dass man zuerst das Subjekt, dann das Prädikat und dann das Objekt für einen korrekten Satz braucht.


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

aber mal ehrlich will net wissen wie viele leute sich hier beim gewinnspiel angemeldet haben um nen beta key zu bekommen den sie verscherbeln können =/


----------



## InsaneX3 (16. September 2010)

jap dazu kommt ja, man kann mehrere accounts eingeben, zwar weiß ich nicht ob die dann auch beim gewinnspiel mitmachen aber wenn ja stehen die chancen noch schlimmer nen beta key zu kriegen


----------



## true-rickster (16. September 2010)

SchlagerG0tt schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich will net wissen wie viele leute sich hier beim gewinnspiel angemeldet haben um nen beta key zu bekommen den sie verscherbeln können =/


Der Beta-Zugang wird direkt im battle-net-Account aktiviert, so daß die keys nicht verkauft werden können.


----------



## marcello66 (16. September 2010)

wenn du mehrer bnet accs hast gehts ja aber wer hat das den?


----------



## Burkov (16. September 2010)

ja man kann und darf bei einem Aufruf mehrere Accounts eingeben beispielsweise
für seine komplette Gilde...
Weiterhin ist die Flamme da oben bekloppt, sie zählt die Hits der letzten 24std wohl.
Der Counter war mal höher mal niedriger vor tagen. Zur Zeit sehr hoch weil
viele Klicken...Chance sehr gering.


----------



## Mayx123 (16. September 2010)

Ist mir auch egal jetzt^^ Mein Kumpel hat mir seinen Bnet geschenkt und er hat die Beta^^ 

Viel glück euch


----------



## Mayx123 (16. September 2010)

Ach scheisse... XD er will seinen Acc wieder


----------



## Silnador (16. September 2010)

tja so kanns gehn


----------



## lunare59192 (16. September 2010)

*wart*


----------



## Minkh17 (16. September 2010)

Ja, war wohl zum daten / e-mail Fang gedacht für Werbung-und Spammails

konnte man sich ja fast denken, ich meine über 1000 Keys...das gibts doch nicht.


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

das warten ist ja schlimmer als ne absage >.<
naja denke das es einfach noch ein wenig zeit braucht 
der tag ist noch lang nichtwahr ^^
obwohl ja gesagt wurde das direkt im anschluss die keys verteilt werden ^^


----------



## Marvolo83 (16. September 2010)

Ob es Florian Stangl peinlich ist, daß sein Gesicht für diese - scheinbar gescheiterte - Aktion herhalten muss? ^^


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (16. September 2010)

Habe Florian gestern ja mal angeschrieben aber ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts wiederbekommen ^^


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

ich wetter der arme bekommt jetzt mittlerweile tausende von spam mails und beleidigungen ohne ende keine schöne sache =(


----------



## alfbar (16. September 2010)

komisch finde ich halt das man sich immer noch anmelden kann Oo


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

*wartet* und guckt alle 15 min mal auf die seite


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

japp stimmt wohl das ist schon ziemlich seltsam 
aber wer weiß ob sie es vieleicht sho abgestellt haben nur das immer noch so raufklicken kannst ebend aber wenn jetzt noch richtig anmelden kannst ist das sho
ne ziemlich unfaire aktion meiner meinung nach (auch wenn es etwas egoistisch klingt)


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

app stimmt wohl das ist schon ziemlich seltsam
aber wer weiß ob sie es vieleicht sho abgestellt haben nur das immer noch so raufklicken kannst ebend aber wenn jetzt noch richtig anmelden kannst ist das sho
ne ziemlich unfaire aktion meiner meinung nach (auch wenn es etwas egoistisch klingt)


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

sry für doppel post


----------



## ms91 (16. September 2010)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von PCG uns endlich mal aufklären würde, wann man in etwa mit dem Ende der Verlosung rechnen kann...


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

das würden wir alle ms91


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (16. September 2010)

Ich glaube es gibt garkeine Keys  ^^


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

jup nur Zugänge


----------



## Loralor (16. September 2010)

hab ne email an die redaktion geschrieben. sage bescheid wenn ich n feedback habe!


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (16. September 2010)

Die gibt es bestimmt auch nicht . Man was ist hier los


----------



## ms91 (16. September 2010)

Nachdem ich diese Seite nun bald auswendig kenne, ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen:
"In Kooperation mit Blizzard verlosen wir 1.112 Zugänge für PCG-Leser und 666 Keys für PCA-Leser zur Vorabphase des neuen World-of-Warcraft-Add-ons."
Für mich liest sich das so als ob es 1112 Keys für PCG-Leser und 666 Keys für PCA-Leser gibt - also effektiv 1778 Zugänge. Das würde die Chance für jeden von uns ja noch einmal ein wenig anheben.


----------



## Cerb1990 (16. September 2010)

Vielleicht haben wir alle ne Waschmaschine gekauft


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

theoretisch ja


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

also ne waschmaschiene könnt ich ja auch mal gebrauchen *grübel*
ich find das ließt sich eher wie hey die jenigen die diese zeitung aboniert haben bekommen diese keys alle anderen gehen leer aus XD
aber naja ma schauen der tag ist lang vieleicht kommen sie auch erst morgen oder garnet wer weiß aber
zu warten ist echt heftig sollen sie uns zumindest ne absage verpassen damit die ungewissheit aufhört XD


----------



## Cerb1990 (16. September 2010)

Ja, so ungewiss zu warten... das nervt schon ziemlich  aber man muss das postiv sehen - wir werden auch vor Enttäuschungen bewahrt  vielleicht hat Blizzard auch kurzfristig gesagt:  "Nö, gibt doch keine Zugänge, die Beta ist eh bald rum" sodass die Redakteure jetzt da stehen und überlegen, wie sie es der Community am Schonensten beibringen xD


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

Die könnten ja wenigstens mal irgendwas  sagen, ein es verzögert sich oder es sind Probleme aufgetreten wäre ja schon mal was


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

ja aber ich sag ma so das sie garkeine keys haben glaub ich net denn wenn sie von vorne rein keine hatten wäre das ein fall von unerlaubter werbung etwas vergeben zu wollen das sie nicht haben und dann würden einige leute so krass es klingt "nur" wegen dem prinzip o. der beta key anzeige erstatten können da die com im wissen sie haben keine keys die leute rangelockt haben auf die seite nur um emails und user zu bekommen etc 

also denke eher net das dass der fall sein wird aber wie gesagt vieleicht verzögert es sich wirklich nur und hey daten von 1700 spielern an blizz zu schicken dauert vieleicht ein wenig und dann alle freizuschalten also abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Cerb1990 (16. September 2010)

Hatte das auch net ernst gemeint


----------



## marcello66 (16. September 2010)

ich find auch langsam zeit...ne kleine antwort...denke wenn die seite heut 11k mal aufgerufen wurde und die ungewissheit locker tausende leute in den wahnsinn treibt
gibts glaub ich nich viel wichtigere sachen als hier ne kleine rückmeldung geben
also ihr von pcg büddde ma ne rückmeldung ihr macht mich verückt :p


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

ja bitte drum wäre sehr genial wenn zumindest irgendwas kommt oder sowas wie die keys wurden verteilt wer einen bekommen hat dürfte eine email nun haben
also irgendwas in die richtung oder unsere mods haben probleme bei der momentanen auslosung ^^


----------



## Joker212 (16. September 2010)

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass gestern die battle.net Seite down war (vermutlich wegen Wartungsarbeiten) und Blizz deswegen länger zum freischalten der Codes brauchte. Warscheinlich schickt Pc Games auch erst die emails wenn die Leute den Freischaltcode auf ihrem battle.net Account haben.


----------



## crouder (16. September 2010)

Die 100 Seiten schaffen wir sicherlich noch!


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (16. September 2010)

Klar wenn Pcgames nicht mal was zur verlosung sagt. Dann geht das gespamme hier so weiter


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

das mit der battle.net seite ist regelmässig


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

vieleicht haben sie ja angst uns zu sagen das die beta keys sho alle sind haben die meisten an die redaktion verteilt muhahahah xD


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

grr amoklauf, die betakeys sollen endlich verteilt werden xD^^


----------



## Co7 (16. September 2010)

So erst mal guten Abend, ich bin zwar nur ein User und kein Mod habe aber neue infos frisch aus dem Zeitschriftenladen. 
1.Gute Nachricht PC Action schreibt auch in ihrem Heft das mit den 666 Beta Keys sollten dann also wirklich mehr Keys verlost werden also 1112 +666
2.Schlechte Nachricht Pc Action gibt in ihrem Heft auch den Link zu dieser Seite an hat aber als Anmeldeschluss den 29. September angegeben kann somit also auch sehr gut sein das erst nach dem 29. September ausgelost wird. Und deshalb ist die Anmeldeseite auch noch aktiv.

Also denke ich mal das wir deshalb auch keine offizielle Stellungnahme erhalten weil bei PcGames ist ja der Anmeldeschluss vor dem 15. Sept und bei PcAction halt erst vor dem 29.Sept. ist vielleicht zu schwer zu erklären, das erst Später ausgelost wird es aber dafür mehr Keys gibt.

Naja ich würde nun nicht mehr jeden Tag vor dem Monitor zubringen, könnte nun doch noch etwas dauern.(Es sei denn es werden die 1112 keys schon vorher ausgelost was ich nun aber für fragwürdig halte) aber vielleicht meldet sich ja auch mal ein Mod zum Thema Gewinnspielende,Auslosungsbeginn.

Nochmals viel Glück uns allen.


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

NNNNEEEEIIIINNNN


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

k soweit so gut, wenn dem wirklich so ist, ist es wirklich nicht grade die feine englishe art den bei PCG im Heft steht das man sich vor dem 15.September anmelden sollte.


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (16. September 2010)

ja das halte ich jetzt allerdings sho ziemlich heftig das es geworben wird für gestrigen einsende schluss und das jetzt noch auf dem 28 oder der gleichen verschoben wird aber kein mod sich hierzu äussert find ich wirklich etwas dreißt da sie natürlich ihre besuche zahlen damit hochtreiben ohne ende davon abgesehen wenn das stimmt das am 2 november cata raus kommt ist die beta phase für einige nicht mehr alzu lang. Abgesehen davon das man momentan schon 2-3 wochen auf nen char trans wartet =/
würde mich wie eine menge über eine stellungnahme dazu freuen
denn beta zocken für so kurze zeit lohnt in meinen augen dann auch nicht mehr 

lg schlager.


----------



## Co7 (16. September 2010)

Eigendlich schon ich denke mal der PcAction herausgeber hat nicht auf den Termin von PcGames geachtet und deshalb gab es diesen Datumssalat und nun will sich halt niemand äußern wer das nun zu verantworten das die PcGames leser nun wahrscheinlich länger auf die Folter gespannt werden.


----------



## Co7 (16. September 2010)

(*zu verantworten hat, das) sollte das heißen


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

leute, die anmeldung wurde grad rausgenommen, sieht so aus, als ob etwas passiert^^


----------



## hagen843 (16. September 2010)

Das können die doch nicht machen, dass das Gewinnspiel über einen Monat dauert, da müssten die aus knapp 100.000 und mehr Einsendungen auslosen.


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

mist, doch net, sah eben so aus, war plötzlich weg... -.-


----------



## hagen843 (16. September 2010)

Außerdem is da die Beta dann eh schon fast vorbei


----------



## lunare59192 (16. September 2010)

naja aber nen mod könnte sich ja mal melden ^^ wäre nur fair den lesern gegenüber ^^


----------



## thurius (16. September 2010)

Co7 schrieb:


> So erst mal guten Abend, ich bin zwar nur ein User und kein Mod habe aber neue infos frisch aus dem Zeitschriftenladen.
> 1.Gute Nachricht PC Action schreibt auch in ihrem Heft das mit den 666 Beta Keys sollten dann also wirklich mehr Keys verlost werden also 1112 +666
> 2.Schlechte Nachricht Pc Action gibt in ihrem Heft auch den Link zu dieser Seite an hat aber als Anmeldeschluss den 29. September angegeben kann somit also auch sehr gut sein das erst nach dem 29. September ausgelost wird. Und deshalb ist die Anmeldeseite auch noch aktiv.
> 
> ...


fällt das nicht dann unter 
      irreführender Werbung             
ich mein pcgames wirbt damit auf der zeitschrift 

btw wie wäre es mal die mods/redis anzuschreiben per mail was denn jetzt sache ist
normaler weise muss man angeben wenn der teilnehmeschluss verschoben worden ist


----------



## Co7 (16. September 2010)

Schrieb ja schon irgendeiner hat da nen rießen M*** gebaut mit dem Anmeldedatum wir können ja ne eigene Kolumne rausgeben PcAction redaktion gibt falsches Gewinnspielende an PcGames leser die schon seit 2 Wochen auf Auslosungsbeginn warten fühlen sich vera**** .


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (16. September 2010)

Yugiwan schrieb:


> leute, die anmeldung wurde grad rausgenommen, sieht so aus, als ob etwas passiert^^



Bei mir ist sie noch da ^^


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

angeschrieben wurden die schon gestern, und heute auch schon, also die redaktion und FlorianStangl


----------



## powermax90 (16. September 2010)

Ich finde das unverschämt in anbetracht, dass die Betaphase ab 29.September (wies ja scheinbar der neue Endtermin ist) nur noch 1 Monat (ca) läuft. Und dann noch runterladen des Clienten (bei 200kb/s 20 GB runterladen oho)... dann noch 1-2 Wochen warten auf nen Charaktertransfer...hört sich ja toll an. Das man solange wartet um dann das Spielsowieso 2 wochen später zu kaufen. Das lohnt sich doch mal garnicht.

Ich find das unverschämt das die Gewinnspiele erst kurz vor ende der Betaphase anfangen...


----------



## alfbar (16. September 2010)

ich finde es eher unverschämt das sich ein mod nich mal herab läßt und was dazu schreibt unmöglich echt !


----------



## powermax90 (16. September 2010)

bzw noch unverschämter ist das andere "Gewinnspielanbieter" im Heftebereich ihre Gewinnspiele schon vor Monaten gemacht haben. Einige auch schon vor dem Betastart... ich find sowas echt unfair.

Das ist alles nur augenwischerei


----------



## thurius (16. September 2010)

alfbar schrieb:


> ich finde es eher unverschämt das sich ein mod nich mal herab läßt und was dazu schreibt unmöglich echt !


falls keine info bis morgen kommt gehe ich mal zum verbrauchschutz und frag mal was man da machen kann
ich mein auf dem cove steht "World of Warcraft CATACLYM 1.112 Beta-keys zu gewinnwn!"
im heft selber steht "surfen sie bis zum 15 september dieses jahres auf http://www.pcgames.de/World-of... 
sorry aber ich fühl mich durch die werbung auf dem cover verarscht

btw damals nannte man es bauernfängerei


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

leute, weiter zu diskutieren bringt auch keinen mod in diesen Thread...nur leider meldet sich niemand auf Email oder andere Nachrichten xD


----------



## thurius (16. September 2010)

Yugiwan schrieb:


> leute, weiter zu diskutieren bringt auch keinen mod in diesen Thread...nur leider meldet sich niemand auf Email oder andere Nachrichten xD



das sich keiner meldet sagt ja schon viel aus
aber mal sehn ob sie den verbraucherschützern auch so hinhalten


----------



## emy03 (16. September 2010)

oder mal anrufen bei der redaktion  *COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, PCGames.de*
Dr.-Mack-Str. 77

 90762 Fürth

 Deutschland



 Tel.: +49 0911-2872-100


----------



## masterpla (16. September 2010)

Lustig.....am 29.09. ist wahrscheinlich Cataclysm schon aufn Weg in Presswerk...*lach*


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

so, wer ruft an?


----------



## alfbar (16. September 2010)

am besten alle hinter einander^^


----------



## masterpla (16. September 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> Yugiwan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > leute, weiter zu diskutieren bringt auch keinen mod in diesen Thread...nur leider meldet sich niemand auf Email oder andere Nachrichten xD
> ...


   Naja..denen brennt die Hütte und keiner will es gewesen sein.Aussitzen nennt man sowas...

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor..ach ja von Blizzard ^^


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

hab kein telefon griffbereit...^^


----------



## Silnador (16. September 2010)

Ach das ist doch irgendwie fies von denen erst machen sie und heiß und dan meldet sich keiner


----------



## thurius (16. September 2010)

masterpla schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Yugiwan schrieb:
> ...


oder merkel


----------



## Marvolo83 (16. September 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,769000


----------



## Cerb1990 (16. September 2010)

Mich würd echt mal interessieren, ob die diesen Thread mit Absicht ignorieren, sich keiner zuständig fühlt (vielleicht weil Florian Stangl krank ist oder so) oder ob sich keiner traut  und ich muss zustimmen - ich hab auch grad ein Blizzard déjà- vu xD


----------



## InsaneX3 (16. September 2010)

das schlimme ist ja daran das die mods nicht mal in der lage sind die news zu den infos dazu zu schreiben, wir können von glück reden das jemand so nett war und uns erzählt was los ist.So würden wir jetzt und in zukunft immer noch unwissendlich auf die keys warten, finde es mies von den mods.


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

hat schon einer angerufen?


----------



## thurius (16. September 2010)

Marvolo83 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt, Herr Stangl: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommenar zur Situation veröffentlichen und mit den geneigten Lesern darüber diskutieren.


er will nicht hinabsteigen zu uns gewöhnlichen user


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

also entweder ich hab nen bug, oder die anmeldung ist wieder futsch...


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

grrrrrrrr immer noch da^^


----------



## thurius (16. September 2010)

Yugiwan schrieb:


> also entweder ich hab nen bug, oder die anmeldung ist wieder futsch...


    bug die anmeldung ist immer noch da
ich schau morgen noch mal nach,wenn dann immer noch nix kommt von den mods/redis


----------



## Nirriti (16. September 2010)

Bei aller Liebe, das Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel ist noch nicht mal seit 24 Stunden beendet, da so schon solche Töne zu spucken ist schwachsinnig.
Nirgendwo steht, dass die Accounts auch am 15.09 freigeschaltet werden sollten.
Desweiteren ist das ganze mit einem administrativen Aufwand verbunden, ist ja nicht so, dass PCGames eine direkte Leitung zum Blizzardmanagement.

Darüber hinaus wird man euch beim Verbraucherschutz höchstens müde belächeln,
durch die Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel hat ihr weder eine Garantie auf die Beta, noch ist euch dadurch ein Schaden entstanden.

Leute die mit solchen lächerlichen Ansprüchen um sich werfen könnten sich locker einen Amateurauftritt im RTL-Nachmittagsprogramm sichern.


----------



## Co7 (16. September 2010)

ne die Anmeldung ist bei mir auch noch da ich denke auch nicht das sich da viel dran ändert das beste was wir hoffen können ist das sie sich doch ihren Fehler eingestehen die Anmeldung dicht machen und Pc Action anweisen nen Wiederruf zu drucken wegen des Anmeldedatums des Gewinnspiels, und anfangen auszulosen oder wenigstens mal Stellung dazu beziehen ob schon irgendwelche keys verlost wurden und nur noch nicht zugesendet wurden auf jeden fallt schreit es langsam nach MODERATION hier um endlich mal Licht ins dunkle zu bringen. Denn 2 Verlosungsendtermine für 1 Gewinnspiel das auf 1ner Webseite durchgeführt wird kann ja wohl wirklich nicht ERNST gemeint sein.


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

Da muss ich Nirriti allerdings zustimmen. Es war eine rein freiwillige Sache und wer weiß, was bei den Jungs und Mädels grad los ist. Dass hier so negativ über das Magazin gesprochen wird, finde ich ziemlich gemein und ich würde mich als Mod auch nicht melden. Was soll man denn dazu noch sagen? Wahrscheinlich regeln die gerade alles, damit wir unsere Keys kriegen und einige drohen mit Verbraucherzentrale? Ich käme mir als Mitarbeiter ganz ehrlich ziemlich verar...t vor... Im Magazin stand nur, dass man sich bis zum 15.09. anmelden kann. Da stand aber nicht drin, dass auch am 15.09. die Benachrichtigungen rausgehen. Und wer sagt, dass sich die Leute immernoch anmelden können? Vielleicht ist das Formular schon längst geschlossen. Deshalb denke ich, dass die Gemüter sich jetzt mal wieder beruhigen sollten. Und wer keine Lust auf das Warten hat, der muss halt eine eMail an die Redaktion schreiben und sich aus dem Gewinnspiel nehmen lassen.


----------



## powermax90 (16. September 2010)

@Co7

wiederruf zu drucken extra fürs Gewinnspiel? Aloha... glaube kaum denn sowas kostet enorm viel geld und nicht alle PCG Leser lesen auch die Webseite... das ist mal wirklich an der realität vorbei. ich kann mitfühlen, ich will die beta auch spielen aber leider wird nicht viel gemacht werden können. Wenn es sich um ein Fehldruck von der einen Heftausgabe handelt wird wenn püberhaupt der spätere Termin wargenommen.


----------



## Cerb1990 (16. September 2010)

Loraja schrieb:


> Im Magazin stand nur, dass man sich bis zum 15.09. anmelden kann. Da stand aber nicht drin, dass auch am 15.09. die Benachrichtigungen rausgehen.


Da muss ich widersprechen. Im Magazin stand ganz deutlich: "Alle Gewinner werden direkt im Anschluss an die Teilnahmephase über die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse kontaktiert" (PCGames 09/10, Seite 16). 

Außerdem habe ich die Kritiken in diesem Forum insofern verstanden (und so vertrete ich sie auch), dass noch keinerlei Stellungsnahme erfolgt ist, weder in diesem Thread noch als Antwort auf E-Mails. Von den Beta-Zugängen rede zumindest ich nicht. Ich hätte nur gerne eine Information, auf welchem Stand die Verlosung ist und was es mit den unterschiedlichen Teilnahmegrenzen auf sich hat.


----------



## Co7 (16. September 2010)

@Loraja Dann geh mal in nen laden der die PCAction verkauft denn dort wird mit der Verlosung von 666 Beta Zugängen geworben und diese Seite auf der wir uns gerade befinden wird als link angegeben nur steht dort halt das man vor dem 29.September hier vorbeischauen und den anweisungen folgen soll um teilzunehmen. Das bedeutet die anmeltung ist noch bis zum 29.sept geschalten und das haut dann nicht mit der Angabe aus der PcGames hin wo man vor dem 15. September hier vorbeischauen soll deshalb wäre etwas moderation hier schon nett dass wir wenigstens wissen ob schon angefangen wurde die 1112 Zugänge der PcGames zu verlosen oder ob dann doch erst alle Zugänge nach dem 29. September verlost werden. Denn wir PcGames leser warten ja schon seit gut 2 wochen auf die Verlosung.


----------



## freakpants (16. September 2010)

Kezan ist übrigens richtig geil


----------



## crouder (16. September 2010)

Hallo,wollte mich auch mal melden!

Ich bin PC Action-Abonnent und habe mich auch über den Artikel in dem Heft hier angemeldet.

Dort steht wirklich drin geschrieben das man sich bis zum 29.September anmelden kann.

In der Artikelüberschrift steht ja,das 1.112 Keys für PCG-Leser und 666 Keys für PCA-Leser verlost werden,aber stell ich mir die Frage,wie soll das unterschieden werden?Odern werden einfach insgesamt 1700 Keys verlost?!

mfg


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

man.... ich hasse dich^^


----------



## crouder (16. September 2010)

[No message]


----------



## koepj (16. September 2010)

Co7 schrieb:


> @Loraja Dann geh mal in nen laden der die PCAction verkauft denn dort wird mit der Verlosung von 666 Beta Zugängen geworben und diese Seite auf der wir uns gerade befinden wird als link angegeben nur steht dort halt das man vor dem 29.September hier vorbeischauen und den anweisungen folgen soll um teilzunehmen. Das bedeutet die anmeltung ist noch bis zum 29.sept geschalten und das haut dann nicht mit der Angabe aus der PcGames hin wo man vor dem 15. September hier vorbeischauen soll deshalb wäre etwas moderation hier schon nett dass wir wenigstens wissen ob schon angefangen wurde die 1112 Zugänge der PcGames zu verlosen oder ob dann doch erst alle Zugänge nach dem 29. September verlost werden. Denn wir PcGames leser warten ja schon seit gut 2 wochen auf die Verlosung.


   glaub ich eher nicht denn laut unzähligen leuten kommt cata gegen anfang november raus d.h. Beta endet Anfang Oktober = weniger als 1 Woche Beta zocken AUSSERDEM stand für dieses Gewinnspiel ausdrücklich der 15.September fest (Quelle PC Games 9/11 glaube ich jedenfalls die mit dem Gewinnspiel drinnen


----------



## freakpants (16. September 2010)

koepj schrieb:


> Co7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Loraja Dann geh mal in nen laden der die PCAction verkauft denn dort wird mit der Verlosung von 666 Beta Zugängen geworben und diese Seite auf der wir uns gerade befinden wird als link angegeben nur steht dort halt das man vor dem 29.September hier vorbeischauen und den anweisungen folgen soll um teilzunehmen. Das bedeutet die anmeltung ist noch bis zum 29.sept geschalten und das haut dann nicht mit der Angabe aus der PcGames hin wo man vor dem 15. September hier vorbeischauen soll deshalb wäre etwas moderation hier schon nett dass wir wenigstens wissen ob schon angefangen wurde die 1112 Zugänge der PcGames zu verlosen oder ob dann doch erst alle Zugänge nach dem 29. September verlost werden. Denn wir PcGames leser warten ja schon seit gut 2 wochen auf die Verlosung.
> ...


   der Sinn der Beta ist ja auch nicht das du möglichst viel Spass damit hast, sondern dass Bugs gefunden werden und gegen Ende hin auch Performanceengpässe. Darum gibts ja meistens gegen schluss immer mehr Zugänge.


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

hat ja (hab ich zu mindestens nicht mitbekommen^^) keiner gesagt das dass nicht wahr ist, ich hab die Ausgabe nicht gelesen, wir alle beschweren uns ja nur darüber das die Informationen sehr dürftig ist und hätten zu mindestens gerne mal ne ansage, weil im text oben steht über haupt nichts von einem Einsendeschluss, sondern nur in PCG und PCA und dort sind halt 2 verschiedene Termine angegeben.


----------



## emy03 (16. September 2010)

die beta wird sicherlich noch bis zur blizzcon am 22 oktober laufen   weil da sicherlich auch erst das datum zum start von cataclysm bekannt gegeben wird


----------



## koepj (16. September 2010)

@Freakpants und ich glaube trotzdem nicht daran denn selbst Pc Games wird keine 1700 Keys nur für ein paar Tage verlosen


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

freakpants schrieb:


> koepj schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Co7 schrieb:
> ...


   naja nicht unbedingt, ich meine warum sollten wir beim ''testen'' keinen Spass haben und uns auf die Neuerungen freuen/bzw ärgern das dies und das verändert wird.


----------



## Co7 (16. September 2010)

Genau auf diesen zwiesplat wollte ich mit meinem ersten größeren Beitrag heute hinweisen, weil wie will man nun unterscheiden welche Anmeldung nun von einem PCG leser oder welche von einem PCA leser kommt was mich halt darauf schließen lässt das erst nach dem 29. verlost wird. Und die Frage würde ich schon gerne geklärt haben den in meiner PCGames steht ja der 15. wie in jeder anderen auch.
Und da sich halt auch noch kein Mod zu diesem Thema meldet können wir alle nur im dunkeln tappen und vermutungen anstellen weshalb ich schon für etwas moderation wäre.


----------



## koepj (16. September 2010)

@emy03 Nein das wäre zu spät der release datum wird auf jedenfall noch diesen monat verkündet und wenn man dne momentanen ablauf der Patchs verfolgt muss es die ersten beiden Wochen im November werden = Beta bis maximal zum 14.10


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

richtig, will wer Kaffe?^^


----------



## Cerb1990 (16. September 2010)

jaaaa will kaffeee


----------



## crouder (16. September 2010)

Need Rat!

Döner oder KFC?:>


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

gerne aber bitte mit 2e^^


----------



## freakpants (16. September 2010)

koepj schrieb:


> @Freakpants und ich glaube trotzdem nicht daran denn selbst Pc Games wird keine 1700 Keys nur für ein paar Tage verlosen


   Als dieses Gewinnspiel konzipiert wurde war der 2. November wohl noch nicht bekannt. Und der bleibt weiterhin ein Gerücht. Wenige Tage ist also sowieso erst mal Quatsch. Aber für wenige Wochen, wieso denn bitte nicht? Man muss ja nicht alles vorher gesehn haben.


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

*Yugiwan den Kaffee reicht*

Crouder ich glaubn Döner passt!


----------



## Yugiwan (16. September 2010)

dann gibt es aber immer noch das mysteriöse enddatum bei der PCG, der 15. 9.... warum steht der denn dan da drin, wenn das Gewinnspiel erst Ende September endet?


----------



## crouder (16. September 2010)

Also wenn morgen keine Rückmeldung kommt,muss ich ernsthaft an der  Seriosität der PCG zweifeln.


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

Es kann aber genausogut sein, dass die Anmeldungsphase für die 1.112 Beta-Keys bereits geschlossen wurde und die bei PCG jetzt gerade einfach in der Endphase der Verlosung stecken, was mit Sicherheit auch einiges an Zeit und administrativem Aufwand mit sich bringt. Wir wissen es nunmal nicht und deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass man sich manche Aussagen für später, wenn die Info kommt, sparen sollte, bevor man womöglich anderen Leuten Unrecht tut. 

Zum Zitat von Cerb1990: "Alle Gewinner werden direkt im Anschluss an die Teilnahmephase über die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse kontaktiert" 
Genau auf diese Aussage habe ich mich auch bezogen, denn ich sehe hier nicht, dass explizit der 15.09. genannt wurde. Die Mitarbeiter können nunmal erst die eMails rausschicken, wenn auch die Gewinner feststehen. Aber das kann genauso gut morgen oder übermorgen sein. Deshalb hat man da auch kein genaues Datum genannt. 

Ich möchte nur nicht, dass hier jetzt böse Behauptungen und Bemerkungen die Runde machen, wenn sie ungerechtfertigt sind. Wir wissen nicht, was jetzt gerade im Hintergrund abläuft und deshalb sollte man sich ein bisschen zurückhalten. Die Mitarbeiter werden es euch danken.


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

Joa, PCG macht ja auch schöne arbeit, ich hole mir zwar nicht alle Magazine aber immer die wo was drin steht was mich interessiert, (hab das heft gekauft wegen Two Worlds xD und dann bemerkt dasn Gewinnspiel für wow angegeben ist)


----------



## Co7 (16. September 2010)

@Loraja ja da gebe ich dir auch recht ich will auch niemanden anprangern nur finde ich es trotzdem komisch mit den 2 verschiedenen Daten der 2 Hefte und man kann die anmeldungen leider nur bis vor dem 9.9.2010 auseinander halten denn am 9ten kam die PcAction raus das bedeutet es wären 6 tage überschneidung mit den Anmeldungen der PcG was die auslosung auch nicht unbedingt fairer macht. Und da man halt auch keine genauen infos bekommt ärgert das einen dann schon etwas.


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

worauf freut ihr euch am meisten in cataclysm?


----------



## crouder (16. September 2010)

Nach nem Jahr Pause,freu ich mich auf alles!


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2010)

ähm ja
also ich weiß auch nicht, bei manchen ist das wohl das erste Gewinnspiel und nur so, sich hier Panik schieben und was von irgendwelchen Dingen faseln, ach herje

kommt mal runter leute und lasst die bei der Verbraucherzentrale richtige Fälle bearbeiten


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

@Loraja: hast schon meine Geschichte gelesen die ich gestern verlinkt hab (auf seite 6^^)???


----------



## InsaneX3 (16. September 2010)

wir können aber auch nix dafür das manche leute bisschen überschnappen weil es kommt ja kein statement z.B wie "Die Verlosung ist momentan in bearbeitung, bitte haben sie noch etwas geduld..."so was würde ja schon reichen um die leute zu beruhigen.Ich habe selber ein Abonnement von Pcgames und bin wirklich glücklich das es noch kurz vor cata ein gewinnspiel stattfindet, denn die meisten sind leider vorbei.


----------



## Necromynos (16. September 2010)

Hallo leute gehts noch,

habt Ihr vergessen worum es hier geht ?
Nicht um einen Lotto oder sonstigen gebühren Pflichtigen Gewinn.
Sondern nur um die Chance auf einen Beta Key für ein Game, daß so wie es momentan aussieht den meisten hier nicht sonderlich gut zu tun scheint.
Mal ganz ehrlich es macht viel Spaß WoW zu zocken, mach ich auch schon seid der aller ersten Beta aber das man jetzt hier Arbeitende Leute niedermacht und versucht seinen Frust nur weil man noch nicht unter den Glücklichen ist, die einen Beta invite bekommen haben finde ich voll daneben.
Ich habe bestimmt seid bekannt werden das die Beta gestartet wurde, an jedem möglichem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und bissher noch keinen erfolg gehabt.
Deswegen hab ich auch das ein oder andere mal Frust gehabt, aber wer ausser dem Glück des einzelnen hat sonst was damit zu tun ?
Kommt doch mal wieder auf den Boden der tatsachen und holt tief Luft, evtl. sieht die Welt danach besser aus.
Und gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf das mach ich auch nie


----------



## Loraja (16. September 2010)

@Dakhar: Ich habe sie noch nicht ganz durch, weil es doch ziemlich viel ist, aber das was ich gelesen habe, hat mir von der Story her schon sehr gut gefallen.  Du solltest aber noch ein bisschen an deinem Schreibstil arbeiten und natürlich Rechtschreibfehler und so vermeiden. ^^ Aber ich finde es toll, dass du dir da so viel Mühe mit gemacht hast. Respekt! 

@Co7: Klar mag es alles ein bisschen verwirrend sein mit den verschiedenen Laufzeiten der Verlosung. Vielleicht ist es ja so, dass die Verlosung für die 666 Keys aus der PCA bis zum 29.09. läuft. Und die aus der PCA lief bis zum 15.09. Mal ehrlich, wenn sich da was geändert hätte, würde hier irgendwo ein Vermerk darüber zu finden sein, da bin ich mir sicher. 

@InsaneX3: Klar sind alle Leute aufgeregt und ich bilde da keine Ausnahme.  Ich würde auch lieber heute als morgen ein positives Ergebnis kriegen. Aber warum sollten die jetzt nochmal schreiben, dass sich die Auswahl "in progress" befindet? Da hier von Seiten der PCG in Bezug auf das Endedatum nichts dementiert wird, können wir davon ausgehen, dass sich der Prozess gerade in der Endphase befindet. Also sollten wir uns erstmal keine Sorgen machen. 
Und ich muss dir auf jeden Fall zustimmen, dass es ganz toll von der PCG ist, überhaupt noch ein Gewinnspiel zu machen! Sonst hätte nämlich keiner von uns zumindest die Chance, die Beta mal zu sehen. Und wie sagt schon der Volksmund? 'nem geschenkten Barsch guckt man nicht in die Nase.


----------



## Dakhar (16. September 2010)

jo arbeiten müsst ich dran,  leider gibt es sehr wenig feedback bisher^^


----------



## PureLoci (16. September 2010)

Schade, dass es bisher keine Stellungnahme zu dem Gewinnspiel gibt. 

Bei dem buffed-Gewinnspiel hat wenigstens jemand auf die Kommentare geantwortet und etwas dazu gesagt (nicht das es auch aus dem selben Haus kommt und so    )

Lieber Florian Stangl, bitte äußern Sie sich.


----------



## thurius (16. September 2010)

Nirriti schrieb:


> Nirgendwo steht, dass die Accounts auch am 15.09 freigeschaltet werden sollten.


es steht in der pcgames das der teilnehmeschluss der 15.09 war/ist.
warum ist diese anmeldung dann immer noch on?
keiner erwartet oder rechnet das man am 15.9  freigeschaltet wird ,was man aber erwarten könnte wäre ein update in sinne "die gewinner wurden ausgelost und blizzard mitgeteilt",dann gebe es auch keinen aufschrei




> Darüber hinaus wird man euch beim Verbraucherschutz höchstens müde belächeln,
> durch die Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel hat ihr weder eine Garantie auf die Beta, noch ist euch dadurch ein Schaden entstanden.



es geht auch nicht um die Garantie etwas zu gewinnen sondern
es geht um *Irreführende Werbung
*Das
 heißt, jede geschäftliche Handlung muss wahr und klar sein. Sie darf 
weder unwahre Angaben noch sonstige zur Täuschung geeignete Angaben 
enthalten. Zur Täuschung geeignet sind naturgemäß auch Angaben, die 
tatsächlich zu einer Täuschung führen.



> daß so wie es momentan aussieht den meisten hier nicht sonderlich gut zu tun scheint.
> jetzt hier Arbeitende Leute niedermacht und versucht seinen Frust nur
> weil man noch nicht unter den Glücklichen ist, die einen Beta invite
> bekommen haben finde ich voll daneben.


es geht eher darum das kein update folgt was sache ist ,bei jeden gewinnspiel in deutschland kommt nach den teilnehmenschluss ein kleines update und hier weisst man nicht ob es schon zu ende ist oder ob es weitergeht 
Teilnahmephase in der pcgames bis zum 15.09 in der pca 29.09
welche gilt jetzt für diese seite?



> wir können aber auch nix dafür das manche leute bisschen überschnappen
> weil es kommt ja kein statement z.B wie "Die Verlosung ist momentan in
> bearbeitung, bitte haben sie noch etwas geduld..."so was würde ja schon
> reichen um die leute zu beruhigen


dito,es kommt nix von seiten von pcgames zu diesen thema

das sich die leute aufregen liegt daran ,weil es kein update zur Teilnahmephase gibt ,nicht wegen den frust weil man nix gewonnen hat



http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15867/Betakey-Verlosung-Gewinner-des-Jubilaeums-Gewinnspiels-stehen-fest-UDPATE-Keys-verschickt

wenn es so ein update hier geben würde,hätte sich auch keiner aufgeregt


----------



## powermax90 (16. September 2010)

"Testen" in einer Beta beinhaltet nun auch Spaß haben. Denn wenns keinen Spaß macht sollte man Blizz ein Feedback über den entsprechenden Button schicken (wie z.b. auf den öffentlichen Testrealms)


----------



## powermax90 (16. September 2010)

Leider wird hier alles schön seitens PcGames ignoriert... *ad*


----------



## thurius (16. September 2010)

powermax90 schrieb:


> Leider wird hier alles schön seitens PcGames ignoriert... *ad*



und wegen das es  ignoriert deswegen regen sich die leute hier auf und nicht weil man nicht gewonnen hat


----------



## crouder (16. September 2010)

Wenn ich nicht gewinnen sollte,wäre ich nicht angepisst sondern würde es akzeptieren...aber ich würde halt schon gerne mal Bescheid wissen....


----------



## Mayx123 (16. September 2010)

Boah, wartet einfach und gut ist. Meine Fresse.


----------



## Minkh17 (17. September 2010)

Ehm die Leute hier von PC Games haben ein REAL LIFE im Gegensatz zu euch...ham sicher noch was anderes zu tun als 1000 KEYS an euch Suchtis zu verteilen...z.B. arbeiten, einkaufen kochen, Familie was weiß ich....also chillt einfahc mal ihr suchtis und geht arbeiten oder erzieht eure kinderlol


----------



## Mayx123 (17. September 2010)

Lol! Wie Alt denkst du sind die denn alle?
Oder glaubste die haben mit 13-16 Kinder?^^
Fail^^

MfG


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (17. September 2010)

Minkh17 was los dir wer auffn sack getreten oder warum bist so angepisst komm mal bissel runter lol


----------



## Loralor (17. September 2010)

<- get's quite pissed 'bout waiting...


----------



## marcello66 (17. September 2010)

@Minkh17 
das doch ne sache von 5min hier kurz n statement zu machen....außerdem is ja nich we oder so und ich glaub sich um die website kümmern is deren job...das dazu
....warten wir halt und sind dankbar das es überhaupt noch son tolles gewinnspiel gibt


----------



## emy03 (17. September 2010)

ich glaube die blicken selbst nicht mehr durch wer wieviel key´s gewinnt

das ist ermal pcgames mit 1.112  , dann pc action mit 666   und pcgames mmore abonenten mit ???? da stehen tut auch 1.112 key´s

siehe hier: http://www.pcgames.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-PC-232999/Specials/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-Keys-fuer-MMORE-Abonnenten-771118/


haben die soviel key´s von blizzard bekommen


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (17. September 2010)

seltsam finde ich das einige abonenten nun sho keys haben wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe boha das muss ja heißen das die 1100 keys für abonennten haben 1100 für die teilnehmer der pcgames und dann noch 660 keys für die anderen? 
oder wie schaut es aus bitte um aufklärung


----------



## Cioo (17. September 2010)

und?, bei jemanden Mitlerweile nen key Angekommen?, bzw Beta Invite Bekommen?


----------



## alfbar (17. September 2010)

nö


----------



## PureLoci (17. September 2010)

auch nix


----------



## InsaneX3 (17. September 2010)

naja das gewinnspiel allg. war wohl nur für abonnenten, weil hier stehts ja auch "Mehr Beta-Zugänge für WoW Cataclysm gibt es sonst nirgends! In Kooperation mit Blizzard verlosen wir 1.112 Zugänge für PCG-Leser und 666 Keys für PCA-Leser zur Vorabphase des neuen World-of-Warcraft-Add-ons. Mitmachen!" PCG- LESER und PCA - LESER damit meinten die wohl die abonnenten.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (17. September 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal die Redaktion angeschrieben mal sehen ob die sich mal melden.


----------



## Mayx123 (17. September 2010)

Woher sollen die wissen, ob ich es abonniert habe oder nicht XD?


----------



## PureLoci (17. September 2010)

Ganz einfach: Name.


----------



## Cioo (17. September 2010)

jipp man soll ja Vor und zuname eingeben.


----------



## Mayx123 (17. September 2010)

Achso joa klar^^


----------



## InsaneX3 (17. September 2010)

ich denke es gibt heute genug wege um sowas heraus zu finden, wenn nicht weiß ich auch nicht weiter, es wird ja hier nix gesagt wies weiter läuft mit dem gewinnspiel


----------



## InsaneX3 (17. September 2010)

man kann das abo auch auf ein anderen familien namen machen und ich denke man sollte auch den namen den du bei battle.net drin stehen hast.


----------



## Greeeny (17. September 2010)

Sind also User die die PGG und PCA nur gelegentlich kaufen von der Verlosung ausgeschlossen ? Wenn ja PC Games dann gute nacht

Und bei nem Gewinnspiel muss das Endatum in dem Artikel beiliegen... rechtlich gesehen. Deswegen sollten mal die Redakteure ihren Senf dazu geben Artikel schreiben tun sie ja auch heute und für ein Gewinnspiel haben sie keine Zeit ein kurzen Statement zu geben ...   Bei Buffed,Gamona,wow Fansite läuft das alles viel schneller ab. Sry aber ist so.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (17. September 2010)

@Greeeny du hats 100% recht


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2010)

Gabbagadnalf schrieb:


> @Greeeny du hats 100% recht


nur wenn Recht das neue *FALSCH* ist    

mal echt, wenn ihr Kasper jetzt ein handfestes Argument und einen Beweiß hättet,
aber das ist ja wohl die dämlichste Auslegung eines Textes seit der Emscher Depesche, zu behaupten dass mit Leser angeblich nur Abonennten gemeint sein würden

Geht bitte auch auf die Straße und fragt ein paar unverwandten, wildfremden Menschen nach der Richtigkeit der Auslegung damit ihr auch den Neutralen Beweiß habt
Echt, das tut schon richtig weh


----------



## TheTrut (17. September 2010)

@Greeny ich kann dir zustimmen. Es dauert schon viel zu lange und es war alles von anfang an zu unübersichtlich. Es sind schon zwei tage seit einsendeschluss vergangen und noch immer rührt sich keiner. Da das gewinnspiel schon seit august geht finde ich das die in der redaktion mal langsam zu potte kommen sollten.

Wenn bis morgen immer noch kein laut von der redaktion kommt, dann frage ich mich langsam schon ob die uns vergessen haben.

mfg


----------



## Silnador (17. September 2010)

hat einer mal an den moderator geschrieben?


----------



## masterpla (17. September 2010)

Vor allem..wie wollen die anhand der zu tätigen eigaben für das Gewinnspiel feststellen,ob ich ein Abo besitze oder nicht.


----------



## Velvo19 (17. September 2010)

Name angucken, mit namen der abonnenten vergleichen... ZACK. Schon wissen sie's


----------



## Silnador (17. September 2010)

aber oben steht nichts von abo und was ist wenn ich ohne abo kaufe ??


----------



## Loraja (17. September 2010)

@Velvo19: So einfach ist das nicht. Der Name ist nicht unbedingt geeignet, um nachzuvollziehen, ob der-/diejenige ein Abo hat oder nicht. Müller/Meier/Schmidt gibt es oft. Wenn sich zwei verschiedene Max Mustermann melden, hätte man da echt ein Problem.  Die eMail-Adresse ist ebenfalls kein Indiz um zu festzustellen, ob es sich um einen Abonnenten handelt, denn es wurde konkret darum gebeten, die eMail-Adresse des Battle.net-Acc's anzugeben. Und die eMail-Adressen von Abo und Battle.net können unterschiedlich sein. Wenn es tatsächlich nur für Abonennten wäre, würde man nach den Kundendaten fragen. Deshalb bin ich ganz optimistisch, dass jeder von uns eine Chance hat, einen Beta-Key zu erhalten. ^^


----------



## Velvo19 (17. September 2010)

Naja Loraja... so halb magst du da recht haben. Aber ich denke nicht, dass es 2 verschiedene Leute gibt, die die PC Games kaufen/abbonieren, die Hildtrud Müller, Ernd Meier, Nick Schmidt, oder so ähnlich heißen. Und die E-Mail Adresse kann auch behilflich sein


----------



## Loraja (17. September 2010)

@Velvo19: Glaub mir, es gibt genug Leute, die den selben Namen tragen. Gerade bei solchen Vornamen wie Stefan, Markus, Lisa, Nadine, usw. Ich habe einige Jahre selbst im Kundenservice gearbeitet und du würdest dich wundern, wie oft man da in die Bredouille kommt. XD In meinem Falle z. B. kann man meinen Namen nicht anhand der eMail meines Battle.net Acc's feststellen. Und diese eMail-Adresse nutze ich auch nur für Blizz, deshalb könnte man mit ihr auch nicht feststellen, ob ich ein Abo habe oder nicht. Und ich bin sicherlich nicht die einzige, die mehrere eMail-Adressen hat. Deshalb sage ich ja, wenn es denen tatsächlich darum ginge, dass nur Abonennten die Chance haben, einen Key zu kriegen, hätten sie explizit nach den Kundendaten gefragt.


----------



## Co7 (17. September 2010)

Das hier ist ja auch die Verlosung für Leser also auch für die die sich das Heft so am Kiosk/Supermarkt kaufen die verlosung für die Abonennten läuft auf ner gesonderten webseite der link wurde glaube ich schon mal hier gepostet.Das Gewinnspiel hier hat als Gewinnspiel für PcGames leser angefangen ist dann  aber zu diesem coop Gewinnspiel mit Pc Action mutiert denn in der aktuellen Pc Action steht auch der link zu dieser Seite und das mit den 666 zugängen zur Beta aber als Einsendeschluss ist halt der 29. September angegeben was mich nun darauf schließen lässt das die Verlosung wohl nun auch erst nach dem 29. losgeht. Kann ich aber auch nicht beschwören weil von den Moderatoren hört man ja noch immer kein wort über das Gewinnspiel und dessen verlauf.


----------



## Co7 (17. September 2010)

Das mit der Verlosung für Abonnenten der MMORE ist auf einer gesonderten seite habe den link nochmal rausgesucht .
http://www.pcgames.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-PC-232999/Specials/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-Keys-fuer-MMORE-Abonnenten-771118/


----------



## PureLoci (17. September 2010)

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass es noch bis Ende September andauern wird...schade die verwirrenden Aussagen in der PC Games zum 15. September und woanders 29. September. Leider liest hier wohl kein Admin/Redakteur mit. Schade. Das Gewinnspiel ist für mich jetzt defacto at acta gelegt.


----------



## Joker212 (17. September 2010)

Also Leute ich habe grade mit einer Mitarbeiterin der PC Games gesprochen und sie meinte das sie mir keine nähere Auskunft geben kann, jedoch meinte sie das die Redaktion nächste Woche umziehen wird was wahrscheinlich der Grund sein kann warum sich das alles so in die Länge zieht. LG Joker212


----------



## FriScho (17. September 2010)

Wenn sie explizit nur die Abokunden haben wollten, hätten sie nach der Kundennummer gefragt. Namen wie Peter Müller gibt es wie Sand am Meer und wer PCG im Abo hat muss dafür keine Emailadresse hinterlegen.


----------



## thurius (17. September 2010)

InsaneX3 schrieb:


> naja das gewinnspiel allg. war wohl nur für abonnenten, weil hier stehts ja auch "Mehr Beta-Zugänge für WoW Cataclysm gibt es sonst nirgends! In Kooperation mit Blizzard verlosen wir 1.112 Zugänge für PCG-Leser und 666 Keys für PCA-Leser zur Vorabphase des neuen World-of-Warcraft-Add-ons. Mitmachen!" PCG- LESER und PCA - LESER damit meinten die wohl die abonnenten.


wenn dann dürfen sie es nicht extra aufs cover drucken bei der laden versoin,


> Also Leute ich habe grade mit einer Mitarbeiterin der PC Games
> gesprochen und sie meinte das sie mir keine nähere Auskunft geben kann,
> jedoch meinte sie das die Redaktion nächste Woche umziehen wird was
> wahrscheinlich der Grund sein kann warum sich das alles so in die Länge
> zieht. LG Joker212



keine nähere Auskunft geben hört man auch immer von unseriöse firmen
sorry das ist verarsche hoch 10 hier
billiger trick um am emailadressen zukommen


----------



## Loraja (17. September 2010)

@thurius: So etwas zu behaupten finde ich ziemlich unfair. Worauf stützt du deine Aussage? Weißt du, was im Hintergrund passiert? Ich denke nicht. "Keine nähere Auskunft" ist keinesfalls eine Ausrede, die nur von unseriösen Firmen benutzt wird. Es gibt nunmal interne Dinge, die Außenstehende einfach nichts angehen! Und mit den Aussagen zur Erschleichung der eMail-Adressen würde ich mich wirklich mal zurückhalten, das grenzt echt an üble Nachrede/Verleumdung und das finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## hagen843 (17. September 2010)

Ich kann mich Loraja nur anschließen. Es geht schließlich nur um ein Spiel. Deswegen hier so auszurasten geziemt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## thurius (17. September 2010)

Loraja schrieb:


> @thurius: So etwas zu behaupten finde ich ziemlich unfair. Worauf stützt du deine Aussage? Weißt du, was im Hintergrund passiert? Ich denke nicht. "Keine nähere Auskunft" ist keinesfalls eine Ausrede, die nur von unseriösen Firmen benutzt wird. Es gibt nunmal interne Dinge, die Außenstehende einfach nichts angehen! Und mit den Aussagen zur Erschleichung der eMail-Adressen würde ich mich wirklich mal zurückhalten, das grenzt echt an üble Nachrede/Verleumdung und das finde ich nicht gut.


und was pcgames hier betreibt ist nicht unfair?
erst damit werben und dann kommt nix ,kein update

btw fehlt hier der hinweis zum datenschutz
wie zum beispiel dieser hier



> Alle eingehenden Daten werden ausschließlich für die Verwendung in
> Zusammenhang mit unserem Gewinnspiel gespeichert und entsprechend den
> Regelungen des Datenschutzgesetzes vertraulich behandelt.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> Loraja schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @thurius: So etwas zu behaupten finde ich ziemlich unfair. Worauf stützt du deine Aussage? Weißt du, was im Hintergrund passiert? Ich denke nicht. "Keine nähere Auskunft" ist keinesfalls eine Ausrede, die nur von unseriösen Firmen benutzt wird. Es gibt nunmal interne Dinge, die Außenstehende einfach nichts angehen! Und mit den Aussagen zur Erschleichung der eMail-Adressen würde ich mich wirklich mal zurückhalten, das grenzt echt an üble Nachrede/Verleumdung und das finde ich nicht gut.
> ...


Ja Schlaule
aber so kommentare wie von dir, kommen idr. auch nur von nicht sonderlich árgumentativ kompetenten Menschen
macht euch mal locker, ihr wirkt schon wie der Klischee-WoW-Suchtkrüppel und werf damit ein gaaanz mieses Bild


----------



## ComPoti (17. September 2010)

@Loraja: /sign


----------



## Silnador (17. September 2010)

Aber recht hat er schon glingt schon unseriös aber ich denke nicht das PCG das mit ihrer community machen würde


----------



## ThorstenKuechler (17. September 2010)

Hallo!
Wir werden die Keys im Laufe des kommenden Montags an alle Gewinner versenden.
Sorry für die Verzögerungen.

Liebe Grüße
Thorsten Küchler, Redaktionsleiter


----------



## thurius (17. September 2010)

ThorstenKuechler schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wir werden die Keys im Laufe des kommenden Montags an alle Gewinner versenden.
> Sorry für die Verzögerungen.
> 
> ...



danke
geht doch


----------



## hagen843 (17. September 2010)

Seht ihr, Geduld zahlt sich aus


----------



## Yugiwan (17. September 2010)

E N D L I C H!!!! ^^


----------



## Loraja (17. September 2010)

@alle, die sich den Stiefel anziehen: Ich hoffe, es war euch eine Lehre. Anstatt sich im Vorfeld aufzuregen reicht es manchmal einfach aus, etwas Geduld zu haben. Und glaubt mir, die werdet ihr im Leben noch oft haben müssen. Ich habe ja gesagt, dass sich das Gewinnspiel einfach nur etwas verzögert. Also können wir uns jetzt wieder auf Montag freuen.  
@ThorstenKuechler: Danke


----------



## Yugiwan (17. September 2010)

ist die anmeldung für das gewinnspiel jetzt eig. abgeschaltet, oder bis wann können sich Neuankömlinge jetzt noch anmelden?


----------



## Silnador (17. September 2010)

Gott sei danke es gibt doch noh etwas gutes im leben. Scön endlich zu kenntnis genommen werden wenn. Jetzt muss ich nur noch nen key gewinnen. Auf gut Glück 
euch allen


----------



## Silnador (17. September 2010)

Kann auch sein das die gemerkt haben das die stimmung langsam sinkt


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (17. September 2010)

vielen vielen dank das ne meldung kahm jetzt kann man sich zumindest sich drauf freuen das es bald ein ende hat auch wenn man kein key bekommt =D


----------



## Mayx123 (17. September 2010)

Ja, sehe ich auch so @SchlagerG0tt^^ wenigstens weis man jetzt bescheid.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2010)

In der Ruhe liegt eben die Kraft. Ist doch klar, dass wenn das Gewinnspiel erst am 15. endete, etwas Zeit benötigt wird um das Ganze auszuwerten. Kann ja niemand hexen.
Und dass die PC Games die Gewinne auch "ausschüttet" kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab auch schon bei anderen Sachen gewonnen und man wird dann einfach per e-mail benachrichtigt.


----------



## Co7 (17. September 2010)

Endlich habe die Spekulationen ein ende, thx für die Info war alles ein bisschen verwirrend wegen dem doppelgewinnspiel und den 2 anmeldefristen. So ich wünsche uns allen nochmals viel Glück.


----------



## FriScho (17. September 2010)

Ok, dann bis 20. warten - ich bin ja gespannt.


----------



## seavers (17. September 2010)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was hier los ist, wenn um 09.01 Uhr am Montag noch keine e-mails mit der key drausen sind.   
Dann geht es bestimmt wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Cerb1990 (17. September 2010)

seavers schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was hier los ist, wenn um 09.01 Uhr am Montag noch keine e-mails mit der key drausen sind.
> Dann geht es bestimmt wieder von vorne los.


um 09:01 Uhr? das gespamme wird schon um 00:00:01 losgehen, vergleiche fred-beginn


----------



## Teriade (17. September 2010)

Nabend alle. sind ja schöne gute neue infos. Ich drück allen die daumen das wir dabei sind. schönen abend euch noch.


----------



## Loraja (17. September 2010)

@Cerb1990: Ich hoffe ja mal, dass alle gelesen haben, dass die >im Laufe des Tages< verschickt werden.


----------



## Cerb1990 (18. September 2010)

Loraja schrieb:


> @Cerb1990: Ich hoffe ja mal, dass alle gelesen haben, dass die >im Laufe des Tages< verschickt werden.


   Das hoffe ich auch


----------



## Beat-Mixer (18. September 2010)

wie kann man hier mitmachen oder bin ich zu spät


----------



## Mayx123 (18. September 2010)

Hey du bist Leider zu spät... Anscheinend ist das Anmeldeformular weg...


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (18. September 2010)

Schade das die Keys erst am Montag verschickt werden


----------



## Socketer (18. September 2010)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lang die glücklichen brauchen, bis man das erste Mal testen kann. Vielleicht bin ich ja dabei. Denkt ans PCG vorm Namen


----------



## Sildron (18. September 2010)

Kann man sich jetzt noch anmelden oder ist es schon zu spät weil ich hab die PCG Mmore abonniert und da steht in 10/2010 Ausgabe 32 das mann 555 beta keys gewinnen kann


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (18. September 2010)

da biste aber falsche seite glaub >.< die verlosung für die abos ist ne tür weiter xD
aber die anmeldung hier ist bereits geschlossen ^^


----------



## Sildron (18. September 2010)

Ok danke und bei den Abonnenten finde ich auch kein Formular wies in der Zeitschrift steht naja muss ich mal abwarten


----------



## Teriade (18. September 2010)

Es gibt wieder ein neues gewinn spiel mit 555 beta keys laut der neuen zeitung auf seite 8 oder 9 glaube ich. laut der news die ich bekomme von pcg


----------



## Milosa (18. September 2010)

Wo ist das Formular, wo man sich Anmelden kann für die 555 Keys?


----------



## Ottafant (18. September 2010)

was ne Scheiße. Selbst ich als Abo-Inhaber sehe noch nicht einmal mehr das Formular für die Anmeldung. Da kommt Frust auf


----------



## Greeeny (18. September 2010)

Ottafant schrieb:


> was ne Scheiße. Selbst ich als Abo-Inhaber sehe noch nicht einmal mehr das Formular für die Anmeldung. Da kommt Frust auf


Die Anmedung ist offiziel bis zum 15 September gegangen 16 september war das formular noch da !
für abo leser gibts dann nochn extra gewinnspiel.
auslosung und key versand beginnt am 20 also am montag ;D


----------



## powermax90 (18. September 2010)

Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet (also die Teilnahme ist nicht mehr möglich)
Scheinbar war in der PCAction ein falsches Datum angegeben. 16. September war Schluss.

Das hat mit Abo-Inhaber nichts zu tun. Es heißt zwar für PCG Leser und PCA leser aber jeder kann teilnehmen da muss man kein abonnent sein.
Aber wie das jetzt wirklich (kein Gewähr auf s.o.) ist kann ich nicht 100% genau sagen ob das nun zwei gewinnspiele sind oder ob das Datum in der PCA ein fehler war.


----------



## Mayx123 (18. September 2010)

Ich will so nen Key...!!!


----------



## Co7 (18. September 2010)

Jo das war ja das was ich die ganze Zeit gemeint hatte, ist ja auch wirklich komisch das 2 Zeitschriften auf 1 Gewinnspiel  auf einer Webseite hinweißen aber dann mit dem Einsendeschluss 2 Wochen außeinander liegen. Da muss ja dann irgendwo was schief gelaufen sein.

Schönes Wochenende euch allen und viel Glück am Montag.


----------



## Aratus (19. September 2010)

Will auch so ein Beta-Key nur wo ist da Formular dafür ????????????????????


----------



## crouder (19. September 2010)

Bist wohl paar Tage zu spät....


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (19. September 2010)

Aratus erstma satzzeichen sind keine rudeltiere dann hat crouder recht das formular gibbet nicht mehr da der einsende schluss vorbei ist und du somit so viel mir bekannt ist keine chance mehr auf einen beta key hast ^^


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2010)

SchlagerG0tt schrieb:


> satzzeichen sind keine rudeltiere


schön gesagt
Und wer jetzt keinen Betakey bekommen hat muss sich jetzt auch nicht grämen, denn das wirklich interesante, das Spiel wachsen zu sehn, ist eh zum großen Teil vorbei


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (19. September 2010)

genau Enisra und wenn die gerüchte sich für wahr bekennen ist es ja auch nicht mehr weit bis cataclysm dann sieht man sich bestimmt mal in einer rnd oder im raid wenn man den selben realm besucht =D wünsch euch aber trotzdem allen ganz viel glück


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2010)

nja
solange die Realms dann auch bei Hinterhalt integriert sind vllt.
Auf jedenfall gibt´s mich laut Arsenal nur einmal in Europa und zweimal in Amerika     
Also wenn man mich sieht, bin ich´s warscheinlich auch


----------



## ms91 (19. September 2010)

@ Schlager & Eni: Das wird sicherlich auch der Grund sein, warum hier gleich 1112 Keys verlost werden, bei anderen Gewinnspielen gab es ja maximal 150-200 und das war wirklich sehr selten. Der eine oder andere wird ja sicher auch schon gemerkt haben, dass der Background-Downloader heute Nacht, so wie es ausschaut, um einen weiteren Part des 4.0-Patch erweitert wurde (mittlerweile kann man 4,45 GB runterladen). Sprich: Es deutet alles auf eine baldige Veröffentlichung hin. Zu hoffen bleibt, dass dann auch wirklich alles fertig ist, ich habe nämliche vor 5 Tagen von einem Freund, der einen Betakey von Blizz zugelost gekriegt hat, gehört, dass immer noch einige der Mobs "place-keeper" u.ä. im Namen tragen und allgemein noch einiges buggy ist - auch Worg-Damen kann man ja immer noch nicht spielen... Aber vielleicht können wir uns ja bald selbst vom Stand der Beta ein Bild machen.


----------



## Yugiwan (19. September 2010)

boah...ich kann es kaum noch erwarten...kann nicht schon montsg sein?^^


----------



## Yugiwan (19. September 2010)

*montag


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2010)

nur dass das Bald in 2 Monaten wird ...
außerdem merkt man wieder das der Mensch ein sehr kurzes Langzeitgedächtniss hat, denn der Lich King Patch kam auch einen ganzen Monat vor dem Addon selbst


----------



## Burkov (19. September 2010)

cataclysm release 16.11.
amazon bestätigungsmail erhalten zum pre order...


----------



## ms91 (19. September 2010)

@ Enisra: Naja, definiere bald, für mich sind 2 Monate eine sehr absehbare Zeitspanne. Zumal ja 4.0 auch nicht der entgültige Cata-Pre-Patch ist...


----------



## essenpsycho (19. September 2010)

dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich den key gewinne, viel glück allen^^


----------



## Co7 (19. September 2010)

Jo denke mal auch das das mit dem 16.11.2010 hinhaut mein Bekannter hat auch vorbestellt und dieselbe Mail erhalten. Und wenn man nun bei Amazon schaut wird als Verkaufstag der 15.Nov angegeben.Ich selber habe nicht vorbestellt denke mal es wird für cata ne digitale Version wie für sc2 geben wie es sie schon beim Wotlk gab.


----------



## powermax90 (19. September 2010)

Also für den gleichen Preis kauf ich mir lieber das mit Packung... ganz ehrlich da hab ich wenigstens was zum anfassen und was fürs regal ^^

--

hoffe ich bekomm morgen nen Key


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

So heute Montag tag der abrechnung bin mal gespannt wer was gewint und wer nicht. bzw. wann si die keys rausschmeißen
wünsche euch allen viel lück und hoffe das i eine der auserwählten bin


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

Ich hoffe wenn ich um 17 Uhr nach Hause komme habe ich ne Email von PC Games


----------



## Denetsu (20. September 2010)

ich finds mal nice, ich bekomm meine PC-Games MMOre am Samstag den 18en, und hab seit dem kein Formular für den Beta key hier entdeckt O.o

etwas schwach ^^


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

Denetsu schrieb:


> ich finds mal nice, ich bekomm meine PC-Games MMOre am Samstag den 18en, und hab seit dem kein Formular für den Beta key hier entdeckt O.o
> 
> etwas schwach ^^


ganz ehrlich ich finds schwach du sie so spät bekommst da die zeitng seit ende august im zeitschriftenladen zu kaufen ist.
wiso hast du sie erst mitte september bekommen??


----------



## silvergrey (20. September 2010)

gibt es denn nun betakeys für leute die die wow zeitung gekauft haben?
weil die ist doch erst frisch auf dem markt und wäre end doof wenn man nun nichts mehr bekommen kann


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

also wie gesagt die key,s werden heute gerlost die teilname wurde am 15 beendet
oder siest du hier irgentwo was zum anmelden????


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

Wenn in der PCG MMORE drinsteht, dass es noch mehr Beta-Keys gibt, dann wird das auch so sein. Einer hatte doch mit einer Mitarbeiterin gesprochen und die sagte, dass heute der Umzug der Redaktion ist. Diese Auslosung hier wurde doch auch verspätet durchgeführt, deshalb denke ich, dass das Formular für die neue Verlosung einfach nur etwas später geschaltet wird. Also keine Sorge.


----------



## Denetsu (20. September 2010)

@ Leonis, dann solltest du deinen text mal überdenken ^^ 

ich hab ja drüber gemeckert das ich meine zeitschrift erst am 18en bekommen habe, und das dementsprechend fürn A**** is, mit dem 15en ^^

und warum ich sie so spät bekommen habe ...... keine ahnung, frag mal die redaktion oder die post ^^ als abonent kauf ich sie mir doch ned im laden ^^ hätt ich sie ja doppelt rumliegen ^^


----------



## marcello66 (20. September 2010)

einer schon ne mail bekommen?oder ne ahnung wann die kommen sollten?


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@marcello66: Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selbst.  : 
Ich hoffe ja mal, dass alle gelesen haben, dass die >im Laufe des Tages< verschickt werden.  

Woher ich meine das zu wissen?
Zitat: (Original von ThorstenKuechler)
Hallo!
Wir werden die Keys im Laufe des kommenden Montags an alle Gewinner versenden.
Sorry für die Verzögerungen.

Liebe Grüße
Thorsten Küchler, Redaktionsleiter

Eine genaue Uhrzeit hat man nicht gesagt. Also heißt es weiter warten. 
*Käffchen in die Runde reicht*


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

marcello66 schrieb:


> einer schon ne mail bekommen?oder ne ahnung wann die kommen sollten?


warte einfach bis mitternacht


----------



## marcello66 (20. September 2010)

Gut....das von thorsten kuechler hatte ich nich gelesen aber gut zu wissen das noch andere da sind die genau so f5 hämmer wie ich


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

Loraja schrieb:


> Wenn in der PCG MMORE drinsteht, dass es noch mehr Beta-Keys gibt, dann wird das auch so sein. Einer hatte doch mit einer Mitarbeiterin gesprochen und die sagte, dass heute der Umzug der Redaktion ist. Diese Auslosung hier wurde doch auch verspätet durchgeführt, deshalb denke ich, dass das Formular für die neue Verlosung einfach nur etwas später geschaltet wird. Also keine Sorge.


mal ganz  komisch gefragt
wiso sollte hier auf ein und dem selben links in den kommenen tagen eine 2te verlosung starten???
die beta is in ungefär 4-5 1/2 wochen zu ende da könen sie sich nich noch 2 wochen zeit lassen für weitere bet key-s
und die rdtion zieht nicht heute um sondern im laufe der kommenden woche. hab mich übrigens nochmal schlau gemacht im forum kurioser weise imer wen so etwas auftritt wird von seiter der redaktöre und ähnlichem gesagt wir ziehen um ich schätze mal einfach sie ziehn nicht um behalten die gleiche addresse und haben einfach nr nicht mit so einem gewaltigen dran zu beta key-s gerechnet
LG euer LEONIS


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

sorry für die rechtschreibfehler aber brauch ne neue tastatur


----------



## casan1000 (20. September 2010)

Und nicht vergessen, liebe gewinner 
ein schönes PCG... vor den Nickname 
schließlich wollen wir doch zusammen die neue welt vor allen anderen kennenlernen ^^
Mein name wird sein: PCGEvalon  allianz char


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Casan erstmal nen Key bekommen ne  
Ich mach mir sofort nen Worgen, das sind eig die einzigsten die mich an der Beta interessieren.

*hoffen*


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@marcello66:  
@LEONIS: Wahrscheinlich hatte die Redaktion vor, den Link für die neue Verlosung hierhin zu packen und nun, nachdem sich alles etwas verzögert hat, war eben kein Platz dafür. Vielleicht legen sie auch einen ganz neuen Link dafür an und verweisen hier einfach nur dahin. Ich selbst weiß es nicht, ich vermute nur.  Dass es bei einnem Umzug einer ganzen Redaktion nicht mit einem Tag getan ist, weiß ich auch.^^ Ich habe nur gehört, dass der Umzug wohl heute beginnt und das bringt immer einiges an Organisation mit sich, weshalb es bestimmt noch einige Zeit dauern kann. Ob sie jetzt wirklich umziehen oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Aber in Foren kann auch vieles geschrieben, behauptet, vermutet und übertrieben werden. Man sehe sich doch einfach mal die Diskussion hier an.  Vielleicht ist es ja auch "nur" ein Umzug im gleichen Gebäude. *shrug* Wer weiß das schon. Und wenn sie mit so einem großen Andrang für die Beta-Keys nicht gerechnet haben finde ich schon, dass man etwas Verständnis zeigen sollte, dass es dann etwas länger dauert.  
@casan1000: Genau^^


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

ich reg mich ja nichtmal auf  sondern stelle nur fest das ziemlich viele doch der wow sucht unterlaufen sind ^^


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@LEONIS: Ist ja auch ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## djxitec (20. September 2010)

Ich möchte gerne mal wissen wann man mal bescheid bekommt... 
Ich hab mich dazu angemeldet aber nichts bekommen


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil djxitec denn es stand jetzt auch mehrmals drin im laufe des tages das heißt den tag über kann das kommen bis denke 22 uhr kann man damit spätestens dann rechnen


mfg schlager-gott


----------



## Bllack (20. September 2010)

Noch ein bisschen geduld der Tag ist noch lang. Wie schon von anderen Mitgliedern erwähnt: "In der ruhe liegt die kraft" 
Ich wünsche allen die beim Gewinnspiel mitmachen Viel Viel Glück!!!!!!!!!


----------



## powermax90 (20. September 2010)

Also wasn quatsch mit "so nem großen Andrang hat niemand gerechnet"... die Anmeldungen werden in einer Datenbank abgeseichert und dann wird per funktion zufällig 1000 Gewinner angezeigt. Wos probleme gibt wird nochmal extra angezeigt (doppelte anmeldungen etc)

So viel auwand ist das nciht. Jeder dern bisschen php und html sowie etwas wissen in mysql hat, kann so was machen.

---

Dennoch hoffe ich auf baldige bekanntmachung und viel glück allen!


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

Ich bin echt schon zum Zerreißen gespannt. Natürlich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück  Wir sehen uns ingame^^


----------



## Canidida (20. September 2010)

wowa48@online.de
Wolfgang Walter


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

canidida du hast nicht wirklich gerade dein account namen und dein richtigen namen von deinem wow account darein geschrieben oder ?!
omg dann have fun glaube net das du deinen acc lange haben wirst haha jetzt wo alle deinen richtigen namen + Battle-net acc haben xD
lösch deine antwort am besten is sicherer die anmeldung ist vorbei also bitte


----------



## seavers (20. September 2010)

Warum soll ich unmengen an Kohle für Mario Barth ausgeben, wenn ich diese Kommentare alle lesen kann?


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Er hat wahrscheinlich gedacht, das er die Angaben hier rein machen muss, da das Anmeldeformular weg ist


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Ne Frage noch schnell^^ muss ich die Testrealm Version loaden oder ne andere? Weil die Testrealm Version extrem lange dauert zu installieren...^^ bei 14 GB mit 10 KB pro Sekunde^^


----------



## koepj (20. September 2010)

Wie kanst den schon downloaden schon key bekommen? Naja glaube schon dass du die Normale version aus dem B-net un keine andere downloaden sollst die wird auch anfangs 14gb + patches gross sein aber schneller gehen


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

KK


----------



## Benniyo (20. September 2010)

Die Größe des Clients spielt dank des neuen Launcher Systems in Cataclysm zum Glück keine große Rolle mehr.Nachdem man einen Bruchteil des eigentlichen Spiels installiert hat, lässt es sich schon starten und ordentlich spielen.Daten, die noch nicht installiert wurden, werden quasi "on the fly" während dem Spielen herunter geladen. 
Aber ja, 14gb Gesamtgröße sind schon eine echte Hausnummer.


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2010)

ich will ja nix sagen, aber im zweifelsfall sollten sich die, die keine Mail bekommen haben auch ganz einfach mit dem Gedanken anfreunden dass da auch keine Mail aka. Betakey kommt


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

Da steht aber immer noch die große Frage im Raum, ob die Keys überhaupt schon versendet wurden. Ich denke nicht, sonst hätte der erste schon ganz laut geschrien: ICH HAB EINEN!!!!


----------



## Cioo (20. September 2010)

nein wenn du ein betakey hast bzw im bnet freigeschalten wurdest musst du den beta client runterladen es ist nicht der gleiche wie auf den PTRs


mfg


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

das denke ich nähmlich auch das der eine oder andere zumindest bescheid geben wird und die leute net auf heißen kohlen sitzen lässt also denke sho das die leute bescheid geben wenn sie einen bekommen sollten


----------



## marcello66 (20. September 2010)

Ich hab (k)einen!!11einseinself11!


----------



## Jiav (20. September 2010)

Bin ich blind oder wo soll dieses Online Formular sein?


----------



## marcello66 (20. September 2010)

is doch schon seit eig 5 tage zuende aber war noch 2 tage länger da...bist ewig zu spät HAHAHA!


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

Die Aktion is schon abgelaufen. Wir warten nur mehr darauf, dass sich die glücklichen Gewinner melden


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@marcello66 & hagen843: Ich glaube, er meint die neue Verlosung...


----------



## marcello66 (20. September 2010)

die is ja auch schon längst zuende


----------



## seavers (20. September 2010)

Du bist nicht Blind, nur 5Tage zu spät.


----------



## Ralloszek (20. September 2010)

Naja denke so in 2-3 stunden werden die key fliegen  und die zukünftigen beta Tester beglücken :p. Wünsche allen Lostrommlern glück!


----------



## seavers (20. September 2010)

Ralloszek schrieb:


> Naja denke so in 2-3 stunden werden die key fliegen  und die zukünftigen beta Tester beglücken :p. Wünsche allen Lostrommlern glück!


Setz, doch bitte nicht solche Gerüchte in die Welt, nachher ist das Geschrei wieder groß, das nichts passiert.


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

Das mit den Gilden bleibt bestehen? also ne Pcg-Tester gilde?^^


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@Dakhar: Also ich wäre dabei.^^ Und vor meinem Namen wird natürlich auch ein PCG stehen.


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

schauen wa mal ob wa überhaupt gewinnen, ich freue mich erst wenn ichs sehe^^


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

Pcgshunin wäre dann wohl meiner also wäre auch auf jedenfall  dabei =D


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

Ich wäre definitiv auch dabei. Wird sicher ein Spaß.


----------



## Monar (20. September 2010)

meiner wäre dann wohl pcgMonar


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

Also falls ich einen Betakey gewinenn sollte wär ich natürlich auch dabei


----------



## Loran86 (20. September 2010)

Moin zusammen, habe leider keinen Abo betakey gewonnen und würde es jetzt gerne noch mal auf dem anderen weg versuchen der im heft angegeben ist, aber kann leider nix finden. Weiß hier jemand mehr? oder habt ihr die gleichen Probleme?


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

Falls du das Gewinnspiel hier meinst das ist vorbei^^


----------



## Bllack (20. September 2010)

Und ich natürlich auch wird bestimmt nen spaß PcgBllack
Auf weitere stunden Zitterpartie


----------



## Loran86 (20. September 2010)

ich meine das, was jetzt mit der Hefterscheinung gestartet wird (555 Beta-Keys). Ist heute auch erst mit der Post bei mir eingetroffen und der link der dort angegeben ist fürt mich immer wieder auf die hauptseite oder eben hier her!


----------



## Emna (20. September 2010)

wird bestimmt super bin auch dabei * daumendrück* =D


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

Dann kann ich dir jetzt nich weiterhelfen^^ Das von der PCA führt ja auch hier hin


----------



## Loran86 (20. September 2010)

hmm... meine das neue PCG MMORE, aber werd mich mal wieter durchforsten. Danke trotzdem für die antworten


----------



## ms91 (20. September 2010)

Vorausgesetzt wir kriegen alle, also die, die sich auch mit PCG im Namen nennen wollen, einen Zugang, dann können wir ja erstmal einen PCG-Channel joinen und alles weitere bezüglich einer Gildengründung klären.  Ich drücke jedenfalls allen die Daumen.


----------



## Socketer (20. September 2010)

Die Ídeen werden von Minute zu Minute besser. Hab mich schon gefragt wieviele Gilden mit verschiedener Schreibweise es nachher geben wird 

Aber /join PCG is nit schlecht


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

JOah, das hört sich mal gut an. Vorausgesetzt wir gewinnen mal was^^


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@ms91: Das ist auch eine gute Idee, finde ich.  Vielleicht können wir uns ja direkt auf einen Namen einigen, sodass jeder der Lust hat (und einen Beta-Key kriegt, ist ja logo) sofort beitreten kann und es nicht 10 verschiedene Channels gibt.  
Vielleicht sowas wie: 
/join pcghorde
und 
/join pcgallianz
Sind nur Vorschläge.^^


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

Klingt gut


----------



## Emna (20. September 2010)

FTH ! ! ! bin ja für /join pcghorde =D


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

Hört sich gut an bin dabei^^. dann


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@Emna: Wir sollten beide aufmachen.  Die meisten werden wohl beides mals ausprobieren wollen... naja, ich zumindest.^^ Und dann hat man überall schonmal einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

Loraja schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine gute Idee, finde ich.  Vielleicht können wir uns ja direkt auf einen Namen einigen, sodass jeder der Lust hat (und einen Beta-Key kriegt, ist ja logo) sofort beitreten kann und es nicht 10 verschiedene Channels gibt.
> Vielleicht sowas wie:
> /join pcghorde
> und
> ...


jo da wär ich auch dafür das ne spitzen idea mit dem alli un horde


----------



## Emna (20. September 2010)

klar super idee


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

vorallem ha man dann au gleich deutschsprachige personen mit denen man schreibt


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

Irgendwie redet ihr alle so als wäre es sicher dass ihr nen Key kriegt^^ NAja aber an Ideen mangelts hier ja nicht  Ich wär auf jeden fall dafür, dass jeder hier der einen Key kriegt auch der jeweligen Fraktions PCG Gilde beitritt


----------



## Socketer (20. September 2010)

Eben wie bei Kindern an Weihnachten. Die Vorfreude ist eben doch immernoch die schönste Freude. 

Fänds jetzt auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich keinen Betazugang bekäme. Ich denke nach spätestens 4 Tagen wär mein Weinkrampf abgeklungen und die Depressionen sind spätestens bis zum nächsten Addon weg


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

So kann man's natürlich auch sehen xD


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@Velvo19: Auch wenn noch nicht sicher ist, ob wir einen Key kriegen oder nicht ist es vielleicht ganz gut, das schonmal zu klären, als sich hinterher mühsam suchen zu müssen.^^ Es ist natürlich niemand gezwungen, irgendwas beizutreten oder sich ein PCG vor den Namen zu schreiben oder so.  Alles freiwillig. 

Und wenn wir den Key nicht kriegen? Tja, dann heulen wir eben eine Runde in unser Kissen und warten, bis zum Release.  Nach aktuellen Informationen soll das ja angeblich auch nicht mehr sooo lange hin sein.  Aber dann wissen wir auch, dass die, die gewonnen haben, eine schöne Zeit haben und das ist doch auch was.


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

Socketer schrieb:


> Eben wie bei Kindern an Weihnachten. Die Vorfreude ist eben doch immernoch die schönste Freude.
> 
> Fänds jetzt auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich keinen Betazugang bekäme. Ich denke nach spätestens 4 Tagen wär mein Weinkrampf abgeklungen und die Depressionen sind spätestens bis zum nächsten Addon weg


   hehe


----------



## Emna (20. September 2010)

achwas postiv denken nur darauf kommts *uns alle daumendrück*


----------



## Emna (20. September 2010)

an*


----------



## Breiti22 (20. September 2010)

jo


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

positiv? ist das net schlecht zb bei Blutkrankheiten?


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

Also von meiner seite herr wird wohl der name horde seite: PcgWino sein und ally seite: PcgMamaduke


----------



## Xavyi (20. September 2010)

Mhhh... wie lange dauert das denn noch?


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

so oft wie ich heute die f5 taste gedrückt habe wurde di noch nie an diesem pc gedrückt wie geil xD
naja hofe bekommen bald bescheid nch das es wider eiter verschoben wir hehe


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

solange wies dauert, aber langsam wirds langweilig...


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Noch keiner nen Key bekommen?


----------



## ms91 (20. September 2010)

Nee, noch keiner oder die halten alle dicht und posten hier nicht.


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

währen die keys schon da hätte sicher nen pcg offizieller was gesagt ^^


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Ach, das glaube ich mal zu 101%, müssen doch sofort angeben^^


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

So gerade von der arbeit gekommen aber kein Key da


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@Gabbagadnalf: Wir warten auch noch.


----------



## Xavyi (20. September 2010)

es hat noch keiner nen Key


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2010)

das schlimme ist ja eigentlich, man guckt ja selber immer noch nach obwohl sobald hier einer einen Key bekommt die Meldung Quasiinstant hier erscheinen wird


----------



## Benniyo (20. September 2010)

Ich möchte nicht der arme Praktikant sein, der nun 1112 E-Mail Adressen ein- und die Keys beantragen muss. 

Trotzdem könnte der sich ein wenig beeilen, wenn er heute keine Überstunden machen will


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

Naja wie er ja meinte im laufe des montags ^^ also warten wir vorm tv mit heiße kakao mit schuss XD


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@Teriade: Mjam, klingt gut. ^^ 
@Benniyo: Hast Recht, das klingt nach einem undankbaren Job. Aber unseres Dankes kann er sich gewiss sein. ^^


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

Wenn ich einen Key kriegen sollte, werde ich den Praktikanten auf Knien abschmusen^^


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

@ Loraja eine tasse rüber reich^^.
Naja bald hat das warten bestimtm ein ende, kann mir aber auch vorstellen das wir morgen mittag so e mail alle  bzw die gewinner haben.


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@hagen843: Aaawe, da freut er sich bestimmt. ^^ <3


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

XD oder tut vor schreck weg laufen XD


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@Teriade: *Kakao schlürf* Danke^^
Und ja, das kann natürlich auch passieren.  Aber es wäre bestimmt ein Foto wert. ^^


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann hir der erste schreibt ich hab ein key oder so^^


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

ich hab noch nichts


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

@Loraja: Dafür brauch ich aber erst mal nen Key, dann fahr ich extra in die Redaktion und schieße das Foto^^


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

Schon derb XD 581 Kommentare XD naja jetzt 582^^


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

@ hagen843 XD das will ich dann auch sehen XD Bild des Monats XD


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@hagen843: Das nenn' ich ein Wort!  Hoffentlich kriegste einen.  

So, bin mal eben weg. Bis später.


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

ich würde zu gern per live stream mal dabei sein wenn der gorßteil in sein e-mailfach guckt und siet 
Pc Games Beta Key gewonnen

ich würde zu gern sehen wie manche da abgehn.
was i au sehn würde wenn heri der erste schreibt wie alle auf einal in ihr e-mail ach gucken das wär sicher zu geilöööö


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

Bis dann Loraja.

Bin auch erst mal weg man liest sich bestimtm später XD


----------



## Xavyi (20. September 2010)

Die warten bestimmt auf die 1000 Kommentare


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

@LEONIS: *wirft noch schnell was in den Chat* Und wie die Server in der Sekunde, wo bekannt wird, dass die Keys verschickt werden, in die Knie gehen und die weiße Fahne schwenken.  

/vanish


----------



## Darkysoldi (20. September 2010)

Wollt mich auch mal zu Wort melden.

Verfolg das gespamme hier schon lange und wollt mal mitmischen.

Ich würde mich PCGCarn nennen wen ich gewinnen sollte.

So ich les dan mal wieder nur mit oder schreib noch das ein oder andere.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

ICh hoffe die schicken die Keys heute noch weg.Nicht das die das auf Morgen verschieben


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

ich denk mal morgen mittag XD.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

@Teriade ich hoffe nicht hoffe ja noch auf Heute


----------



## Titschmann (20. September 2010)

Ich würde ja vermuten das heute nicht mehr viel passiert... weil irgendwann hat ja jeder mal wohlverdient Feierabend... Wobei ich auch wie auf Kohlen sitze...


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

naja mehr als hoffen und warten können wir nicht XD. außer diesen beitrag zu zu schreiben das bald die weiße fahne kommt XD


----------



## Yugiwan (20. September 2010)

Wir werden die Keys im Laufe des kommenden Montags an alle Gewinner versenden.
Sorry für die Verzögerungen.
Liebe Grüße
Thorsten Küchler, Redaktionsleiter 

Das ist ja wohl eindeutig leuts...^^


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

@ Yugiwan Da lese ich drin das die heute noch kommen


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

naja dann können wir bis 23,59 rechnen hust XD


----------



## Yugiwan (20. September 2010)

eben...also werden sie wohl auch heute kommen^^


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

jo gucken wäre ja schön wenns so sein sollte.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

gucke die ganze Zeit bei web.de ob was ankommt ^^


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

XDD. Aber ich denke mir mal das wenn alle ihren key haben. Der client von cata überlastet sein wird XD


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

mal sehen ^^


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

naja bin mal weg tv gucken bb


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

boah so oft hab ich meine mails noch nie abgerufen


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

warum steht eigentlich bei dem redakteur der das reingeschrieben hat das die heute verlost werden sollte das er vor einen monat das letzte mal aktiv war XD ich meine der war doch online um das reinzuposten XD


----------



## Freakywizzard (20. September 2010)

ich auch net hehe ^^


----------



## Yugiwan (20. September 2010)

anzeige vielleicht verbuggt^^


----------



## Xavyi (20. September 2010)

mhhh... glaube nich das heute noch was kommen wird.


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

oder meinste ist ein fake. um ruhe zu stiften^^


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

Wahrscheinlich kommt heute um 23:59 der erste Key


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

ich will eigentlich garnix sagen wollte es nur mal so erwähnen weil ich ebend ma anschreiben wollte und fragen wollte wann die so kommen aber da ist nix kein gb eintrag keine daten kein bild kein gooaarnix und anzeige vor 1 monat on aber das kann doch eigentlich net hinhauen schließlich hat er ja was reingepostet


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

Weil das war glaube auch sein 1 post hir oder.^^


----------



## rnccheffe (20. September 2010)

Hallo also ich muss sagen ich verfolge die ganzen Kommentare auch schon seit 16.9. und musste teilweise wirklich lächeln  wie sich manche Leute hier reinstressen. Ihr wisst schon das alle Gewinner nur per email informiert werden wie es weitergeht. Ich denke, da wird soviel drinstehen wie " - HerzlichenGlückwunsch Sie haben einen Betazugang gewonnen - Ihre Daten werden Blizzard weitergeleitet und in den nächsten Wochen freigeschaltet" Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das irgendeiner von dem Gewinnspiel vor Oktober Beta spielen wird. Sorry bin vielleicht ein Schwarzseher, aber so ist meine Meinung ich hab leider sehr oft recht.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

Das war kein Fake habe vorhin eine Email von Florian Stangl bekommen. 

"Hallo,

es gab letzte Woche dazu eine Info in den entsprechenden Kommentar-Threads.


Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Scheisse, wenn das keine Keys sind hab ich verschissen, mein Battlenet ist VOLL!
Was mache ich denn jetzt?^^


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

ICH HABE EINEN !!!!
JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## FlorianStangl (20. September 2010)

Der Mail-Server läuft, die Keys gehen in dieser Minute an die Gewinner!


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

ICH HABE EINEN WTF!!!!!


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

dan bringt dirn key auch nix wenn der voll ist, da gabs maln beitrag bei buffed zu.. ich meine die hätten gesagt das immer ein platz dafür da wäre


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

oh mein gott mus gucken gehen


----------



## FriScho (20. September 2010)

Habe einen Key gewonnen! 

Hallo lieber PC-Games-Leser,

vielen Dank für Ihre Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel zu World of Warcraft: Cataclysm.

Wir freuen uns, Ihnen hiermit mitteilen zu können, dass Sie einer der insgesamt 1.112 Gewinner sind!

Uns so geht’s:

Melden Sie sich mit Ihrem bestehenden Account im Battle.net an.
Unter "Spiele verwalten" wählen Sie die Option "Spiele hinzufügen oder erweitern".
Im Feld "Game-Key eingeben" müssen Sie dann den untenstehenden Code eintippen.


Und hier ist ihr Betakey: jaundaskopierichhaltmalnichthierreingelle


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

habe ne mail bekommen juhu


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

gz Mayx123


----------



## Monar (20. September 2010)

ich auch


----------



## Joker212 (20. September 2010)

Ich habe noch eine Frage, weiß jemand ob man die in der Beta erstellten Chars auch im orginal Cataclysm behält oder ob die verfallen? MfG Joker212


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

endlich kann ich die Beta antesten


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

neeein ich hab keine mail ((( heul


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

die verfalle Joker212


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

kann aber mein char nicht kopieren


----------



## Graveone (20. September 2010)

Jo kann ich bestätigen ,hab auch einen bekommen  EMail is um 1757 eingetroffen


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

ER GEHT JAAAAAAA!!!!! ER GEHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yugiwan (20. September 2010)

JAAaaaaaaaa


----------



## Velvo19 (20. September 2010)

neinneineinnein wein heul sterb kotz pc ausm fenster werf pcg verbrennen (letztes nur spaß^^) (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

hat wer ein schnellen download link der download ist derbe lahm


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

ich bin mir maln knochen um den hals damit wenigstens der hund mich mag..^^


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

Och schade, wieder nix


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

binde*


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

gz gz an alle, ich hab kein


----------



## R0cky682 (20. September 2010)

Hab nix bekommen sehr schade!! Naja was solls erscheint ja bald!!


----------



## Darkysoldi (20. September 2010)

Hab auch nen Key man sieht sich in der Beta!


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

viel spass ihr


----------



## Joker212 (20. September 2010)

Ich habe einen!!! Juhu, gz an die anderen Glücklichen!!


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Lol der sagt ich muss LK installieren -.- hab ich doch^^


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

mhh wurden direkt alle keys verschickt oder kommen die nach und nach?


----------



## Maxistar (20. September 2010)

Schade.. ich hatte auch kein Glück :/


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

auch kein bekommen schade =/ trotzdem viel spaß den anderen=D


----------



## R0cky682 (20. September 2010)

Das leben geht weiter!!


----------



## Teriade (20. September 2010)

Ne glaube die wurden alle gleichzeitig abgeschickt.


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

ich hoffe mal nicht *gg*


----------



## Ralloszek (20. September 2010)

Ja das leben ist net immer fair  Wünsche den Leuten die einen bekommen haben viel glück und happy testing


----------



## powermax90 (20. September 2010)

hab keinen Betakey gewonnen =(

*gz an alle*


----------



## Cioo (20. September 2010)

Hey Vielen dank für den Key Viel Spaß euch allen in der beta die einene Bekommen haben, An die die keinen Haben Mein bneileid vllt. beim Nächsten gewinnspiel


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

An die gewinner, sind es keys oder freischaltungen?


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

Ich gratuliere allen Gewinnern recht herzlich. Ich gebs jetzt auf mich für irgendwelche Gewinnspiele anzumelden oder zu hoffen von Blizz eine Freischaltung zu bekommen. Irgendwie will der Liebe Gott nicht, dass ich dieses Spiel vorab mal sehen


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Also ich habe nen Key bekommen... Und es funkt  So geil^^


----------



## true-rickster (20. September 2010)

Juhu! Habe auch einen key gewonnen!    Lade gerade den Installer runter! Kanns gar nicht erwarten, die Beta anzutesten....
Hatte vorher schon bei buffed, gamona und tentonhammer mitgemacht und kein Glück gehabt und gerade endlich die Mail bekommen. 
Mail kam übrigens um 17:57 Uhr bei mir an.


----------



## Ralloszek (20. September 2010)

Wie unten stand ein key..Aber das wird wohl mitsich ziehen das,dass faken von email adresse im systhem verstickt war..Glaube kaum das es gecheckt wurde..Also 100 email  = win  oder in so kurzer seit in der blizzard zusammenarbeit was austüffteln und die battle net acc checken glaube ich nicht.!


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

mal schauen, es sollen ja 666 keys sein und 1112 Zugänge...


----------



## Cioo (20. September 2010)

hab nen key bekommen. also keine direkte freischaltung

Danke nochmals


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

@true-rickster 

Meine kam da auch an freu mich schon, was spielste horde oder ally?


----------



## koepj (20. September 2010)

ALSO die keys sind raus und ja es sind KEYS also reintheoretisch auf ebay zu verkaufen(was ich ne ganz dumme idee finde von PCG Keys auszugeben aber egal) 

Wir sehen uns : PCGSTRAZA ODER PCGZUNJAL


----------



## koepj (20. September 2010)

PS: Die char kopie is im moment voll


----------



## crouder (20. September 2010)

Sind jetzt schon alle verschickt oder wie?^^ 

Seid ihr alle PCGames Abonennten,die gewonnen haben?

Oder werden die von der PCA seperat verschickt?

Hätte eher gedacht,dass wenigstens hier die Chance größer wäre als bei Blizz selber^^


----------



## lopuslavite (20. September 2010)

ein kumpel hat schon um 15:48 uhr die mail bekommen und ihr eben zum teil!der andere freund von mir hat sie erst um 18:15 uhr bekommen also kann noch alles drinne sein


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

naja mal schauen werde mich dan wohl vorerst mit dem ptr begnügen müssen aber an ale hf & gl


----------



## true-rickster (20. September 2010)

Mayx123 schrieb:


> @true-rickster
> 
> Meine kam da auch an freu mich schon, was spielste horde oder ally?


    Ich werde beides spielen. Charakternamen werde ich spontan entscheiden, aber mit einem PCG am Anfang. Werde auch die channel joinen. Wenn Du magst, schicke ich dir später meine Charnamen per PN.


----------



## Torte90 (20. September 2010)

Ich habe eine Mail bekommen vom "World of Warcraft Forum"... denke ma dass das ne Phishing ist, oder?


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

was steht den in der mail Torte90?, wenn key drin steht zensiere ihn


----------



## true-rickster (20. September 2010)

Torte90 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Mail bekommen vom "World of Warcraft Forum"... denke ma dass das ne Phishing ist, oder?


   Falls Du bei gamona an dem gewinnspiel für ein Jahresabo der MMO PRO mitgemacht hast, könnte das die Bestätigungsmail sein.


----------



## Torte90 (20. September 2010)

Na, ich hab die Mail gar nicht erst geöffnet... Meine Frage bezieht sich auch mehr darauf, ob die Mail mit dem Key von dort aus versendet wird. Also, mich würde der Absender, die Domain mal interessieren...


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Ja ist es, da steht "PCgames"


----------



## FriScho (20. September 2010)

Die korrekte Email hat Header:

Von	PC Games <noreply@pcgames.de>
Antwort an	PC Games <noreply@pcgames.de>
nach	meinemailadresse@mussjanichtjederkennen.de
Datum	20. September 2010 17:57
Betreff	World of Warcraft: Cataclysm - Sie haben einen Betakey gewonnen!

In ihr ist eine Zahlekombination welche man bei "Spiel hinzufügen" im eigenen Battlenet Account eingibt. Es ist kein Link in der Emailadresse. Wenn Eure Email also Links auf Webseiten hat ist das ein Keylogger oder Spammer.


----------



## Torte90 (20. September 2010)

Jo gut, dann lass ich die Mail mal mail sein... bei Gamona oder so habe ich nicht mitgemacht. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn das der key gewesen wäre, v.a. warum da nicht "PCG" als absender steht.


----------



## Torte90 (20. September 2010)

die Mail in meinem Postfach kommt von "noreply@wow-forum.com"... 1.) fehlt da das eu hinter reply und 2.) ist der betreff ("neue private meldung im Forum erhalten", unsinnig^^ Naja, kein Glück gehabt, vlt ein anderes mal... GZ an alle die gewonnen haben


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Und es lädt...^^ Will zocken!!^^


----------



## Loraja (20. September 2010)

Schade, ich hab auch keinen bekommen... :-/ Aber warum sollte es dieses Mal auch anders sein.^^ Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß mit der Beta! Haut ein paar Mobs für mich um und sagt Nefarian, er soll sich auf was gefasst machen!


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

was ist denn eig mit den anderen 666 keys ?es wurden grad die 1.112 keys verschickt, kommen die 666 später oder gibt es dafür noch nen gewinnspiel?


----------



## crouder (20. September 2010)

Die 666 wären ja die von der PCA...ich versteh das irgendwie noch nicht.
DIese sollten dann doch von der PCA verschickt werden oder nicht?


----------



## Socketer (20. September 2010)

Hatte leider auch Pech gehabt, aber weas solls.
Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß und man sieht sich bei Release.


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

InsaneX3 wenn überhaupt noch was rausgehen sollte, dan sind es die 1112 Zugänge und , die keys (666) sind verschickt


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

So jetzt installiere ich -.-


----------



## crouder (20. September 2010)

Das es so kompliziert und verwirrend ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Man hätte einfach von Anfang an ganz klare Ansagen und Informationen geben sollen,dann wären hier auch keine 23 Seiten voll geworden^^


----------



## emy03 (20. September 2010)

danke pcgames für den key

frage kann wow lichking ptr  zur catac.. beta umschreiben


----------



## lopuslavite (20. September 2010)

@dakhar wie kommst darauf das die 666 keys verschickt wurden und noch ned die 1112?


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

@Qemy03: hast du das grade bei buffed gefragt?^^, ich glaube nicht
@lopuslavite: würde ich mal vermuten, erstens sagte der Moderator das die Keys verschickt sind, dann steht in der News das es 1112 Zugänge gibt und 666Keys und bisher die Leute nur Keys erhalten haben und weil das halt nur so wenig Leute waren die gesagt haben sie haben ne Mail


----------



## emy03 (20. September 2010)

ja bei buffed auch gefragt


----------



## Maxistar (20. September 2010)

Leider ist deine Arguementation Quatsch, Dakhar.

Oben steht mindestens 2 mal:  "1.112 Beta-Keys zu gewinnen!"

Im Titel und unter dem Bild. Die Unterteilung in "Zugänge" und "Keys" ist nur da, um sich im Text nicht so oft zu wiederholen.


----------



## lopuslavite (20. September 2010)

wenn wenigstens noch nen moderator schreiben könnte ob alle keys/zugänge schon raus sind das wär auch was!


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

wieso steht dann da 1.112 und 666 ?


----------



## Dakhar (20. September 2010)

weil  1112 von Pcg und 666von pca verlost werden (ob zugang und keys oder nur keys )


----------



## Silnador (20. September 2010)

also entweder hab ich keinen bekommen oder es sind noch nicht alle raus. ich hoffe letzteres


----------



## crouder (20. September 2010)

Also in der PCA stand ja drin das der Einsendeschluss 29.September ist.
Bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob das hier in dem Thread nochmals korrigiert wurde.
Vielleicht werden einfach die 666 von der PCA später verschickt.


----------



## FreeCryer (20. September 2010)

Also raus sind sie auf jedenfall schon, ich hab einen bekommen. 

Hallo lieber PC-Games-Leser, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel zu World of Warcraft: Cataclysm. 
Wir freuen uns, Ihnen hiermit mitteilen zu können, dass Sie einer der insgesamt 1.112 Gewinner sind! 
...

Ob alle weiß ich aber nicht. Viel glück wünsche ich euch weiterhin


----------



## lopuslavite (20. September 2010)

hat jetzt nochma jemand gegen 19 uhr oder später ne mail bekommen?nur um zu wissen ob evtl noch was unterwegs is


----------



## ms91 (20. September 2010)

Tja, schade hat wohl auch für mich nicht sollen sein, das war jetzt auch der letzte Versuch für mich mal bei einer Beta dabei zu sein...^^ Viel Spaß den Gewinnern.


----------



## koepj (20. September 2010)

oh hei das sind auf ebay ja 2 neue Aktionen für Cataclysm Beta Keys die weniger als 1 Stunde alt sind HUCH ! Wo kommen die den her?

Nein jetzt ehrlich das finde ich scheisse solche leute solllten keinen bekommen


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

genau das selbe dachte ich ebend auch find sowas kacke die keys reinzustellen denn die leute die wirklich spielen wollen wie einige andere hier und ich haben leider nicht so ein glück


----------



## crouder (20. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-BETA-Key-/280564741342?pt=Onlinespiele&hash=item4152f634de 

LOL!


----------



## lopuslavite (20. September 2010)

jo da hast recht solche leute ham aber auch echt immer das glück einen zu bekommen nur um kohle zu machen!solche keys sollten direkt von blizz gesperrt werden


----------



## crouder (20. September 2010)

Der Andere ist so dreist und verlangt  70€ Sofort-kauf


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

"Hallo!Ich
habe soeben beim WOW-Beta Gewinnspiel von www.pcgames.de gewonnen, habe
aber selber leider keine Zeit die neue Beta zu genießen. Dies möchte
ich Dir nun ermöglichen."


ganz ehrlich solche leute sind nur zum kotzen warum nehmen sie daran teil wenn sie angeblich ja doch nicht teilnehmen können!


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

crouder schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-BETA-Key-/280564741342?pt=Onlinespiele&hash=item4152f634de
> 
> LOL!


mh mal blizzard anschreiben das ein Matthias Blazanovic key verkauft


----------



## crouder (20. September 2010)

Wieso is man so blöd und schreibt seinen vollständigen realen Namen drunter?


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Naja was soll man machen ich werde den natürlich zum spielen benutzen freu mich schon so richtig drauf... MUss aber noch installieren^^


----------



## lopuslavite (20. September 2010)

lächerlich!wenn ich wüsste wie,würd ich den direkt melden bei blizzard


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

Finde ich auch total kacke von den typen die den gleich bei Ebay reinstellen. Habe meinen Aktiviert lade gerade den Beta client danach bestimmt noch viele patches ^^


----------



## Ralloszek (20. September 2010)

Ist schon erledigt mail an support ist raus mal schauen vielleicht funzt ^^ hat ja bei acc verkäufen mit richtigen bnet namen auch funktioniert


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

lopuslavite schrieb:


> lächerlich!wenn ich wüsste wie,würd ich den direkt melden bei blizzard



https://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml?locale=de_DE


----------



## crouder (20. September 2010)

Gute daran,das ich nicht gewonnen habe ist, das ich dann vollkommen überrascht von den Neuerungen und Gebieten bin und alles zum ersten Mal sehe!


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Gabba du lädst den Client , dann installierst du das Spiel, dann^^ kommt nur 1-2 Patches (4.0.0- 4.0.1)


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

ich hoffe es meldet sich noch nen moderator und kann uns aufklären was es mit den anderen 666 keys zu tun hat!!


----------



## emy03 (20. September 2010)

da meine freundin auch dran teil nahm  aber ihren key zeitlich doch nicht nutzen kann mehr  biete ich ihn an 

natürlich kostenlos    wer mich als erstes per pn anschreibt hat ihn   aber bitte nur die die noch kein haben


----------



## xXRequiemXx (20. September 2010)

Naja.... Ich hätte mich auch über einen Key gefreut, aber hat anscheinend nicht so sein sollen  Ich finde es nur für alle die keinen bekommen haben Schade das andere die Verkaufen! Und ein dickes GZ allen die einen bekommen haben


----------



## emy03 (20. September 2010)

key ist weg


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

30% Erst hmm...^^


----------



## RandomINC (20. September 2010)

emy ist der beste habe echt den key bekommen ich freu mich grad so derbe DDD


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

Download zum glück fertig jetzt installiert er. Dauert aber irgendwie recht lang


----------



## lunare59192 (20. September 2010)

wie 30%?


----------



## Maxistar (20. September 2010)

Wenn noch jemand seinen Key nicht braucht -> Ich würde mich über eine PM freuen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## VisK (20. September 2010)

Glückwunsch

jedes mal das gleiche, bisher noch nie einen key bekommen aber da bin ich ja nicht der einzige.
wieviel pech kann man nur haben bei verlosungen.


----------



## xXRequiemXx (20. September 2010)

Was los hier  dauert doch eh nicht mehr lange bis es draußen ist seht die positive Seite dran wenn ihr keinen habt ihr könnt euch auf mehr freuen =p


----------



## ingo12 (20. September 2010)

auch nix bekommen per email. Schade.


----------



## VisK (20. September 2010)

xXRequiemXx schrieb:


> Was los hier  dauert doch eh nicht mehr lange bis es draußen ist seht die positive Seite dran wenn ihr keinen habt ihr könnt euch auf mehr freuen =p


Hehe stimmt schon.
Aber wenn man die gebiete und quest kennt kommt man schneller vorran wie leute die gerade das addon erst kennen lernen.


----------



## hagen843 (20. September 2010)

Weißt du, es is halt ein wenig unfaire Politik bei Blizz. Die Spieler, die schon jahrelang WoW schauen immer durch die Finger und die, die erst vor kurzem angefangen haben WoW zu zocken und grade mal wissen wie man das buchstabiert, denen wird alles hinterhergeworfen. Ich reg mich nicht darüber auf, dass ich keinen Key bekommen habe, auch wenn ich zugegebenermaßen doch ein wenig enttäuscht war, aber es dauert ja nicht mehr lange...


----------



## stickhead80 (20. September 2010)

tja leider auch kein bekommen schade. aber wenn noch jemand sein nicht nutz würde ich mich sehr über den key freun, besser als den bei ebay reinstellen wird eh gleich wieder von den gelöscht wie man ja sehn könnte xD das gönn ich den idioten die die keys verkaufen wollten, hoffentlich bekomm die noch nen ban von blizz dazu, wegen verkauf von eigentum xD


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (20. September 2010)

hagen mach dir nix draus spiel jetzt auch sho seid release und hab nie nen beta key bekommen so ist das leben halt man kann nix machen auch wenn ich mich darüber auch aufrege weil es bei sc2 sho net bekommen habe ich es mir dann trotzdem in nachhinein gekauft und joa ma schauen wie es bei diablo 3 ist ich zocke wirklich fast jedes game von blizz >.<


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

xXRequiemXx schrieb:


> Warum ich das mache?
> Ich kann mit dem Beta Zugang nichts anfangen, spiele selbst WoW nur sporadisch.


 http://cgi.ebay.de/World-of-Wa... 


planker hohn ,wenn damit nix anfangen warum melet sich son spasti überhaupt an
aber als ehrlichr mensch wird man ja eh nur verarscht hoch leben die die sich mit meheren mailsaccounts anmelden



> *World of Warcraft: Cataclysm Beta - KEYHabe
> einen Beta Key bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen und da ich im Moment
> nicht mehr aktiv WoW spiele, verkaufe ich diesen hiermit. Dieser Key
> muss nur zu eurem Battle-Net Account hinzugefügt werden und schon könnt
> Ihr loslegen.*


http://cgi.ebay.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-KEY-/150496241710?pt=Onlinespiele&hash=item230a46682e


was soll die verarsche


----------



## crouder (20. September 2010)

Was soll man machen...is halt ne Frechheit!Habe keinen und hab mich damit abgefunden..das is wohl das einzig kluge


----------



## Schnutte19 (20. September 2010)

ich spiel auch seit release durchgehend wow und hab auch bis heut noch nie nen scheiß beta key gekriegt kotzt mich genauso an


----------



## TheTrut (20. September 2010)

@thurius

Jo, solche egoistischen ars***** gibt es leider zu genüge. Schade das es keine möglichkeit gibt solchen leuten sofort den key wieder abzunehmen. Einfach traurig wenn welche her gehen, bei sowas mitmachen, gewinnen und anderen die chancen klauen. Ist wirklich ne frechheit. 

Bei so vielen gewinnspielen hab ich mitgemacht und immer verkackt. Sei es ne falsche lösung oder einfach mal pech. Hier war es anders. Ich bin überglücklich endlich mal gewonnen zu haben, da ich auch wirklich in diese verdammte beta will. Mir macht WoW zurzeit eh nicht so viel laune, da kommt so ein test gerade recht. Ich war in der letzten beta auch schon dabei und ich liebe das testen. Wenn man sieht wie sich das spiel entwickelt und man daran direkt teil haben kann.

Kopf hoch an alle die nicht gewonnen haben! Und regt euch über solche spasten die die keys gleich bei e-bay verscherbeln nicht auf. Das sind geldgeile egoisten, ist leider so. Wünsche allen glücklichen die den key auch wirklich nutzen viel spaß in der beta.

Auf ein fröhliches testen!

mfg TheTrut


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

TheTrut schrieb:


> @thurius
> 
> Jo, solche egoistischen ars***** gibt es leider zu genüge. Schade das es keine möglichkeit gibt solchen leuten sofort den key wieder abzunehmen. Einfach traurig wenn welche her gehen, bei sowas mitmachen, gewinnen und anderen die chancen klauen. Ist wirklich ne frechheit.
> 
> ...



eine möglichkeit gib es ja,keine keys versenden sondern durch blizzard im battlenet freischalten lassen sie sc2 ce und das wowingamepet ,kein key kein verkauf auf ebay


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

weiß immernoch keiner was es mit den 666 keys auf sich hat?


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Installation : 58%

Es geht vorran


----------



## emy03 (20. September 2010)

install 90 %

danach kommen sicherlich noch viele updates    


oh oh jetzt noch 12 gb


----------



## LEONIS (20. September 2010)

hm naja au kein bekommen hab ichs anderst erwartet


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

63%

Nein, so viele Updatet kommen da net^^


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

70% 

Will zoggen^^


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-Key-/200521925334?pt=Onlinespiele&hash=item2eb009c2d6

"Sie bieten hier auf einen von 1000 World of Warcraft Cataclysm Beta Keys.

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich diesen selbst gerne verwenden, aber ich denke, dass es hier ein paar Leute gibt, die das noch mehr möchten als ich, weshalb ich ihn diesen Leuten auch gerne verkaufe!"

lol warum meldet sich son spasti an


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

na mal sehn wieviele angebote morgen bei ebay sind wegen diesen gewinnspiel
ist mal wieder die beste verarsche hier


----------



## R0cky682 (20. September 2010)

Aber wie kann es ein das die Seite bis Einsendeschluss 800 klicks hatte aber net alle gewonnen haben??


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

vllt. bekommt man ja noch diese 666 keys die oben im text stehen


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

Warum ist der Download so lahm beim update ? lade nur mit 1,6 mb pro sec


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2010)

Ist doch wie bei den CEs immer. Als Spieler bekommt man da kaum eine zum Release und solche, sorry -Arschlöcher- haben immer das Glück und bekommen alles und machen noch Kohle damit.


----------



## TheTrut (20. September 2010)

R0cky682 schrieb:


> Aber wie kann es ein das die Seite bis Einsendeschluss 800 klicks hatte aber net alle gewonnen haben??


Das liegt wohl daran das vor einsendeschluss und die ganzen tage schon mindestens 1500 leute bei dieser news waren. Die aufrufe resetten jeden tag. Mal schauen mehr vorbei, mal weniger. Ich dachte auch erst "Was nur 1000 stück!?" aber stelle dann schnell fest das es sich nur um die leute pro tag handelt die die seite besuchen.

mfg TheTrut


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

vllt. weil xtausend andere leute auch downloaden?


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

R0cky682 schrieb:


> Aber wie kann es ein das die Seite bis Einsendeschluss 800 klicks hatte aber net alle gewonnen haben??


mehere mailsaccunts


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

so viele laden auch nicht ^^


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

92%

Man man man... Hoffentlich dauert der Patch nicht lange^^


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

Doch der Patch dauert lange


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Ach und nenne mich nur Mayx da pcg doof aussieht


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Echt? Wie lange?


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

also ich lade zur zeit mit 1,6 mb pro sec habe aber dsl 32000 könnte mit 3,9 mb laden bin jetzt bei 3,5 gb 8,4 muss ich noch


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Lol ich lade mit 500 KB^^ aber man kann ja früher anfangen zu spielen^^


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. September 2010)

ja kann gleich zocken noch 1 gb :-9 juhu ich werde ein PCG vor meinen Namen machen soll sehen ob wir uns finden


----------



## Mayx123 (20. September 2010)

Was erstellst du dir?
Hast du vlt ICQ?


----------



## goldenrock (20. September 2010)

Habe gerade den patch 3.5.5 oder so zu 4.0.0 oder so ist das richtig?
Habe den Key aktiviert und der sagt muss downloaden.
Und kann nix Downloaden steht nur Charackter kopieren das was als nächstes kommt oder?

Danke wer helfen kann.


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

"(Dieser Key wurde in einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen)"
doppelkey besitzer 
http://cgi.ebay.de/World-Of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-Key-/140456435455?pt=Onlinespiele&hash=item20b3db1eff
http://cgi.ebay.de/World-Of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-Key-/140456423313?pt=Onlinespiele&hash=item20b3daef91
fresiensommerduft65


was für scheiß pissratten ,den würde ich gerne die scheiße rausprügeln
und wieder gewinnen die die mehere mailaccunts haben was für ne scheiß welt wir doch leben

"Wichtig: Verwenden Sie im Online-Formular die E-Mail-Adresse, mit der Sie sich auch im Battle.net registriert haben! "

hat hier sicher eh keiner überprüft


----------



## Maxistar (20. September 2010)

Das hat PCGames aber auch echt großartig aufgezogen...


----------



## VisK (20. September 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> "(Dieser Key wurde in einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen)"
> doppelkey besitzer
> http://cgi.ebay.de/World-Of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-Key-/140456435455?pt=Onlinespiele&hash=item20b3db1eff
> http://cgi.ebay.de/World-Of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-Key-/140456423313?pt=Onlinespiele&hash=item20b3daef91
> ...



Du musst Dir eins merken, die dreistigkeit mancher menschen kennt keine grenzen.
Beim nächsten mal einfach 10 e-mail account oder mehr benutzen dan wirste wahrscheinlich auch mal glück haben.
Ist halt traurig, manche sind halt ehrlich und geben nur ihre e-mails ein die se auch wirklich haben. ich habe zwei wow account, und habe mich mit den e-mail adressen auch angemeldet.
aber beim nächsten gewinnspiel werde ich wohl auch mal so dreist sein und mir mehr e-mail accounts machen.
es sollte halt einfach so gemacht werden das die gewinner mit der jeweiligen e-mail adresse an blizz geschickt werden und dan die leute nur über battle.net freigeschaltet werden, und nicht via key.


----------



## Loralor (20. September 2010)

hab keinen bekommen -.-'


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

weiß jemand ob diese 666 keys noch verschickt werden?und wann?


----------



## Dopex17 (20. September 2010)

Hi
Ich gehöre leider ebenfalls zu denjenigen denen das Glück  - wiedereinmal - nicht besonnen war.
Ich würde mich sicherlich über jegliche PMs freuen die beinhalten dass glückliche gewinner ihren key doch nicht mehr brauchen oder haben möchten, allerdings wäre ich auch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand die möglichkeit geben könnte einen account zusammen zu nutzen um zu testen ich kann auch persönliche daten als eine Art Garantie vorweisen, Ts oder Skype gespräche selbstverständlich auch.
Mich interessiert an der Beta vor allem der Jäger, der Schamane und evtl. der Krieger.
Also Wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könnt oder wollt so schreibt mich doch bitte an 
Lg Dopex


----------



## InsaneX3 (20. September 2010)

jap ich wäre auch glücklich wenn jemand den key net viel benutzt oder auch garnicht ^.^aber denke nicht das noch jemand so nett ist und nen key vergibt, deswegen warte ich auf ne antwort bezüglich der 666 keys


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

Dopex17 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich gehöre leider ebenfalls zu denjenigen denen das Glück  - wiedereinmal - nicht besonnen war.
> Ich würde mich sicherlich über jegliche PMs freuen die beinhalten dass glückliche gewinner ihren key doch nicht mehr brauchen oder haben möchten, allerdings wäre ich auch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand die möglichkeit geben könnte einen account zusammen zu nutzen um zu testen ich kann auch persönliche daten als eine Art Garantie vorweisen, Ts oder Skype gespräche selbstverständlich auch.
> Mich interessiert an der Beta vor allem der Jäger, der Schamane und evtl. der Krieger.
> ...



Rampenlicht VI – “Accountsharing“



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14574618958&sid=3


----------



## thurius (20. September 2010)

VisK schrieb:


> es sollte halt einfach so gemacht werden das die gewinner mit der jeweiligen e-mail adresse an blizz geschickt werden und dan die leute nur über battle.net freigeschaltet werden, und nicht via key.


dachte das machen die so, weil ja da oben steht



> Und das müssen Sie dafür tun: Geben Sie im Formular unten Ihren Vor- und Nachnamen sowie Ihre E-Mail-Adresse an. Wichtig: Verwenden Sie im Online-Formular die E-Mail-Adresse, mit der Sie sich auch im Battle.net registriert haben!



man sieht ja wie gewissenhaft sie es überprüft haben,aber ist wieder mal nur augenwischerrei das ganze

in zukunft kann sich pcgames diese gewinnspiele eh stecken lassen,wenn diese dummpatzen es nicht hinkriegen es fair zugestallten,aber was kann man noch von pcgames halten die eh immer schlechter wird


----------



## Cioo (21. September 2010)

naja noch liegen die preise bei den beiden betakeys die in ebay aufgetaucht sind noch bei 2euro und 1 euro. vllt kauft sie ja garkeiner und der besitzer hat pech und verschenkt sie or wahtever, aber noch htas ja nichts zu sagen stehen ja noch 6tage drinne ich werd das ganze mal beobachten 12,3GB noch Übrig  xD aber nen gnom hab ich schon ertsellt ^^


----------



## thurius (21. September 2010)

danke pcgames
wegen den schwachsinn  "Wichtig: Verwenden Sie im Online-Formular die E-Mail-Adresse, mit der Sie sich auch im Battle.net registriert haben!" gab es schon 20 fehllogins auf meinen mailaccount,da ist man ehrlich gib die Battle.netmailadresse nur hier im formular und der dank ist jemand versucht sich drauf einzuloggen


----------



## Rabowke (21. September 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> danke pcgames
> wegen den schwachsinn  "Wichtig: Verwenden Sie im Online-Formular die E-Mail-Adresse, mit der Sie sich auch im Battle.net registriert haben!" gab es schon 20 fehllogins auf meinen mailaccount,da ist man ehrlich gib die Battle.netmailadresse nur hier im formular und der dank ist jemand versucht sich drauf einzuloggen



Das hat vllt. damit was zutun, dass die Verknüpfung mit der e-Mail Adresse und dem Key von Blizzard gefordert wurde?

Was der zweite Teil soll, versteh ich nicht ... unterstellst du gerade, dass sich jemand von Computec bzw. Blizzard in deinen Mailaccount einloggen ( 20x ) wollte? 

Ich glaub *sooo* wichtig bist du nun auch nicht.


----------



## thurius (21. September 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > danke pcgames
> ...


die battlenetemailadresse kannte bis zu diesen zeitpunkt nur 
blizzard,also muss es irgendwo ein leck geben und es geht weniger um den
 emailaccunt ,es geht vielmehr um den battlenetaccunt dort kann man 
leider nicht nachsehn wieviele fehllogis es gab,ich mach mir nur sorgen 
um die sicherheit des accunts,aber scheint ja verboten zu sein sich 
sorgen zu machen


btw fehlt hier der hinweis zum datenschutz
wie zum beispiel dieser hier


> Alle eingehenden Daten werden ausschließlich für die Verwendung in
> Zusammenhang mit unserem Gewinnspiel gespeichert und entsprechend den
> Regelungen des Datenschutzgesetzes vertraulich behandelt.


also könnte sie alles mit der mailadresse machen

btw mal sehen wieviel von den 1112 keys noch bei ebay laden


> World Of Warcraft: CATACLYSM Beta Key
> EMAIL-Kontakt: nanoneo@gmx.net
> Den Code hab ich bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen, und da ich jetzt mein Studium begenonnen habe, hörte ich mit World of Warcraft auf.


 http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40... 

was für dreckskinder


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (21. September 2010)

"World Of Warcraft: CATACLYSM Beta Key
EMAIL-Kontakt: nanoneo@gmx.net
Den
Code hab ich bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen, und da ich jetzt mein
Studium begenonnen habe, hörte ich mit World of Warcraft auf."

Also ehrlich wenn der mit dieser Rechtschreibung ein Studium beginnt sry EPIC FAIL >.<


----------



## thurius (21. September 2010)

Ganz abgesehen davon widerspricht die Aufforderung, sich mit der BN-Adresse zu registrieren eindeutig den Empfehlungen, diese am besten nur für den einen Zweck des WoW-Zugangs zu benutzen

Hätte nie gedacht das ein seriöse gameszeitschrift so eine verarscherschiene fährt
so den Blizzard Account Security Support angeschrieben ob pcgames es überhaupt durfte die BNadressen zu sammeln


----------



## lopuslavite (21. September 2010)

Warum kommt eigentlich von keinem moderator endlich mal ne stellungnahme was mit den 666 keys ist?


----------



## thurius (21. September 2010)

lopuslavite schrieb:


> Warum kommt eigentlich von keinem moderator endlich mal ne stellungnahme was mit den 666 keys ist?



die trauen sich nicht weil sie sonst auch die anderen fragen beantworteten müssen


----------



## lopuslavite (21. September 2010)

naja man hat halt echt das gefühl das sie das ganze nicht mehr kümmert! Irgendwelche idioten verkaufen die gewonnenen keys,man weis ned was mit den anderen 666 Keys is usw. !nicht gerade gut um eine community auf der eigenen homepage zu halten!
Klar ärgert es mich weil ich leider ned gewonnen habe aber es regt einen echt auf wenn man dann solche spacken sieht die da mitmachen nur um die keys zu verkaufen!


----------



## Darkysoldi (21. September 2010)

Hat schon jemand ne gilde erstellt ? Horde seite auf Mekkatourqe


----------



## thurius (21. September 2010)

email von blizzard zur der sache gekriegt 



> Bitte wenden Sie sich an die Veranstalter von Gewinnspielen um mehr über deren Teilnahmebedingungen zu erfahren.
> Beachten Sie bitte außerdem, dass der Handel mit Betazugängen unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen widerspricht und wir dies nicht unterstützen. "


gut dann soll sich mal pcgames zu den Teilnahmebedingungen äußern


----------



## lopuslavite (21. September 2010)

weis irgend jemand was von dem gewinnspiel hier wo nochmal 555 keys für mmore leser verlost werden?wann einsendeschluß ist oder sowas!
das ist alles hier sowas von unübersichtlich das es ja kein wunder ist das da keiner durchblickt!keinerlei Angaben über dauer des gewinnspiels usw usw. was soll das frag ich mich !?


----------



## thurius (21. September 2010)

lopuslavite schrieb:


> weis irgend jemand was von dem gewinnspiel hier wo nochmal 555 keys für mmore leser verlost werden?wann einsendeschluß ist oder sowas!
> das ist alles hier sowas von unübersichtlich das es ja kein wunder ist das da keiner durchblickt!keinerlei Angaben über dauer des gewinnspiels usw usw. was soll das frag ich mich !?



naja sie wollten wohl nur die heftverkäufe damit ankurbeln


----------



## InsaneX3 (21. September 2010)

man wieso kann nicht mal 1 moderator was zu den 666 keys sagen ? -.-


----------



## thurius (21. September 2010)

InsaneX3 schrieb:


> man wieso kann nicht mal 1 moderator was zu den 666 keys sagen ? -.-


weil sie es wie frau merkel tun ,einfach aussitzen


----------



## SchlagerG0tt (21. September 2010)

chillt mal nen bissel leute habe florian dazu gefragt und folgende antwort bekommen 

davor hatte ich ihn gefragt ob alle keys raus sind oder ob noch die 600 irgendwas noch verschickt werdeen oder ob die auch sho raus sind.


"die Keys werden für jede Aktion einzeln an die Gewinner versandt. Die 1112 Keys der PC Games heute waren
der Anfang. Die anderen für PC Action und PC Games MMORE folgen noch. Die Keys - zumindest für PC
Games - wurden von uns versandt, nicht von Blizzard."

dementsprechend lg schlager-gott


----------



## Schnutte19 (21. September 2010)

naja immerhin, nur denk ich das jetz wohl jeder 1 mio mail accounts macht und dran teilnimmt


----------



## InsaneX3 (21. September 2010)

hoffe das nächste mal die zugänge von blizz verteilt werden.


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2010)

InsaneX3 schrieb:


> hoffe das nächste mal die zugänge von blizz verteilt werden.


ähm
Schlaule, Blizzard hat auch verteilt,
aber seh´s mal so, von wem du keinen bekommst ist letztlich auch egal


----------



## InsaneX3 (21. September 2010)

jap aber finde es nur kacke das man hier weniger chancen hat einen key zu gewinnen da man ja xtausend mails angeben kann.


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2010)

InsaneX3 schrieb:


> jap aber finde es nur kacke das man hier weniger chancen hat einen key zu gewinnen da man ja xtausend mails angeben kann.


jaaa
das ist auch viel besser als wenn zehntausende bei Blizzard eine Anmeldung   einreichen  
außerdem wüsste ich nicht was das einem bringt wenn die Emailadresse nicht auch in der Battlenet-DB auftaucht


----------



## Stormpower (21. September 2010)

Habe einen Beta Key!!! Und zwar ohne mich mehrmals eintragen zu lassen 
Wünsche euch noch viel Glück...
Ich gehe dann mal Beta zocken


----------



## InsaneX3 (21. September 2010)

joa naja es ist halt nicht fair wenn manche gleich 4 keys gewinnen und diese dann direkt bei ebay landen, da wären die keys besser bei anderen leuten aufgehoben


----------



## InsaneX3 (21. September 2010)

Stormpower schrieb:


> Habe einen Beta Key!!! Und zwar ohne mich mehrmals eintragen zu lassen
> Wünsche euch noch viel Glück...
> Ich gehe dann mal Beta zocken


  hast du den key grad jetzt gewonnen oder wie jeder andere gestern?


----------



## Nirriti (21. September 2010)

Um das Ganze mal in Relationen zu setzen :
Wahrscheinlich wurden nicht einmal 3% aller Keys bei E-bay zum Verkauf angeboten,
von einem Skandal kann man da nicht sprechen, ist auch nicht die Schuld von PC-Games.

Sicherlich ist das nicht schön, wenn man keinen Key bekommen hat, aber deswegen von Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit oder Gesetzesbruch im großen Rahmen auszugehen, bedarf keiner Argumentation, sondern einem Besuch beim Psychater.

Und wenn Leute dem Magazin soviel Ärger bereiten und die Redakteure verunglimpfen, wäre es unter dem Strich vielleicht für PC-Games besser keine Gewinnspiele mehr zu veranstalten...wobei, das wäre dann ja wieder Neokapitalismus und Betrug am treuen Online-Leser, der zwar keine Heft kauft, aber ordentlich Scheiße im Forum hinterlässt.

Einfach beim nächsten Mal ein Geweinspiel machen, da kann dann keiner behaupten, betrogen worden zu sein.


----------



## Mayx123 (21. September 2010)

Kann man das Thema hier nicht einfach "closen"?
Es nervt... lasst Sie doch machen, ist doch ihr Key...^^
Ihr regt euch nur auf, weil ihr keinen bekommt habt..

Sorry, ist aber so...


----------



## Schnutte19 (21. September 2010)

und du laberst auch nur gscheit daher weil du selber ein hast gz srsly


----------



## Mayx123 (21. September 2010)

Ja ich hatte einfach Glück und ihr nicht, kann doch passieren? Aber deswegen müsst ihr net flamen...


----------



## Schnutte19 (21. September 2010)

kann mich ned daran erinnern geflamed zu haben ich persönlich finds halt nur ungerecht da ich schon seit release spiel und noch nie nen beta bekommen hab andere spielen seit 2 wochen kriegen ein aber is halt so hab mich mit abgefunden


----------



## thurius (22. September 2010)

Nirriti schrieb:


> Um das Ganze mal in Relationen zu setzen :
> Wahrscheinlich wurden nicht einmal 3% aller Keys bei E-bay zum Verkauf angeboten,
> von einem Skandal kann man da nicht sprechen, ist auch nicht die Schuld von PC-Games.
> 
> ...


auf ebay 4-5 angebote von einen  pb_vigoods 
sehr fair das ganze hier war wo wieder nur ein scheiß heftköder


----------



## Ralloszek (22. September 2010)

Es war von Anfang an klar,das pc Games das mit den Email Adressen nicht überprüft.Deswegen 100 Spam Mails Adressen einrichten und Umleitung dann hättest du 1-4 Keys abgreifen können ohne Probleme.War ne lappige Verlosung mit wenig Support da war der Rest eine Frage der lappigkeit .Ich kann den ärger verstehen,der Leute die sich aufregen weil Leute die Keys verkaufen.Vielleicht klappt beim nächsten mal!Und man merke sich 100 Mail adressen sind besser als 1 ne  /iro off


----------



## xXRequiemXx (24. September 2010)

Warum regt ihr euch so wegen nem Scheiß Spiel auf das sowieso bald kommt?!


----------



## Jeepers94 (27. September 2010)

Was ist denn nun schief gegangen?


----------



## Playerbilal2 (30. September 2010)

Hey,

hab gestern doch noch ein Beta Key bekommen.Schaut auch mal nach,es wurden nicht alle Beta Keys versendet=
Schaut mal nac


----------



## baron27m (3. Oktober 2010)

Playerbilal2 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hab gestern doch noch ein Beta Key bekommen.Schaut auch mal nach,es wurden nicht alle Beta Keys versendet=
> Schaut mal nac


Hallöchen.

Ich kann leider nirgends dieses Formular finden. SInd alle Keys schon weg?


----------



## Teriade (3. Oktober 2010)

Hir ist das richtie was zu zeit laufen tut. hir der link.

http://www.pcgames.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-PC-232999/Specials/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-555-Beta-Keys-fuer-MMORE-Leser-zu-gewinnen-775321/


----------



## nanoneo1 (1. November 2010)

hey ihr idioten ohne leben.
ihr habt doch einfach nur keine ahnung wie man mit geld umgeht.
natürlich verkauf ich den scheiß key an den nächst hergelaufenen idioten der dafür 50euro ausgibt.
wie beschissen dumm kann man eigentlich sein und sich darüber aufregen dass andere den key verkaufen aus nem gewinnspiel und damit geld machen. 
ich glaub ihr habt noch nicht ganz gerafft um was es im leben geht?!
ich hab jetzt  verschissene 50euro mehr als ihr die ich am liebsten in leute investieren würde die euch mal ne faust ins gesicht verpassen weil ihr keine ahnung vom leben habt
und zur rechtschreibung und meinem text,
ich hab ein verdammtes 1er abitur und scheiß auf eure kommentare. ich hab den text in 5minuten geschrieben und nichtmal überflogen um so schnell wie möglich geld zu machen bevor andere leute auf die idee kommen.
also spart euch euer hässliches gesabber und lernt lieber von solchen leuten wie mir
und löscht meine email adresse aus euren zitaten raus

*Edit Rabowke*:
User gesperrt. So ein "Käse" muss nicht sein. Beitrag bleibt "nur" drin, damit andere sehen warum dieser 1'er Abitur User mit 50 EUR mehr in der Tasche gesperrt ist.


----------

